# Chicago Gameday XII is over... share the memories!



## buzz (Oct 17, 2005)

[size=-2]Read the FAQ to learn more about Chicago Gameday.[/size]
[h1]Chicago Gameday XII Sign-Up Thread[/h1]
ENWorld Chicago Gameday XII is a day of FREE gaming held at earth's finest game store, Games Plus. Gameday XII is November 12th.

To participate, simply post to this thread with your intention to play in one of the following events. Event sign-up is first-come, first-serve. Be aware that the event schedule may be subject to change until the last week before Gameday. No changes will be made to the schedule after that point. Reply or PM me (buzz) with any questions. 

[highlight]NOTE: Sign-up for slot 2, Game 6, "The Enemy of My Enemy..." requires GM approval. Your request for a seat will be added to the roster as soon as the GM posts approval.[/highlight]

[h2]Location[/h2]
Games Plus
101 W Prospect Ave 
Mount Prospect, Illinois 60056 
(847) 577-9656 
Hosts: Curt Duval & Jeff Swegler (owners)

[h2]Schedule[/h2]

Slot 0: Breakfast
To be held from 8:00am to 9:00am at Little America (located across the Metra tracks and a couple blocks northwest of Games Plus). 

[highlight]Arrive at the store by 9:00am to settle in to your game tables.[/highlight]

Slot 1: Morning events from 9:30am to 2:30pm
Game 1: *Horse Shoes & Hand Greandes* (_Serenity_ RPG), FCWesel (private room)
Game 2: *Escape Initiaitve* (_Buffy_ RPG), Ninjacat
Game 3: *Accursed City #1* (M&M 2e), Reidzilla (table by the door, a.k.a. "Reid's table")
Game 4: *Minis Painting Seminar*, Nikmal (table by the water cooler)
Game 5: *Against the Giants* (D&D3.5), Sqwonk
Game 6: *Southern Exposure* (_Call of Cthulhu_ d20), Joshua Dyal​
Meal break from 2:30pm to 3:30pm. Be sure to come back on time for the...
Prize drawing from 3:30pm to 4:00pm. [highlight]Bards & Sages Publishing, Bottled Imp Games, the ENWorld GameStore, Goodman Games, and Margaret Weis Productions will be donating prizes.[/highlight]
Slot 2: Afternoon events from 4:00pm to 9:00pm (or later)
Game 1: *Harry Potter and the Flagrant Violation of Copyright* (D&D3.5/d20), buzz (private room)
Game 2: *Casting the Runes* (_EABA_), MattyHelms [highlight]This event has been cancelled[/highlight]
Game 3: *The Enemy of My Enemy Is....* (_Arcana Unearthed_/D&D3.5), William Ronald
Game 4: *Minis Painting Seminar*, Nikmal (table by the water cooler)
Game 5: *The Riled Riled Rest* (_Spycraft 2.0_), Pbartender
Game 6: *Six Flags of Doom* (D&D3.5/_Iron Kingdoms_), TracerBullet42. This event was formerly known as "Who Ya Gonna Call?"​

[h2]Event Listings[/h2]
[h3]Slot 0 (Breakfast)[/h3]
No limit to number of attendees.
1. buzz
2. Trevalon Moonleirion
3. Joshua Dyal
4. Pbartender
5. Painfully
6. reveal
7. Shadowbane
8. Shadowbane's guest
9. ...

[h3]Slot 1[/h3]
Game 1: *Horse Shoes & Hand Grenades*
Serenity RPG
FCWesel, private room
[bq]The crew of the Symphony have been in some tight spots to say the least. They have escaped the grasping clutches of Reavers and the Alliance as well as a few other problems, including one Mr. Niska. But nothing—and I do mean nothing—so "interestin' a time" has been had that a small blind child, a seeing-eye-monkey and a 500 year old music disk from Earth-That-Was of someone called "The King" are about to give them.

Rules taught while we play. Characters WILL be provided by me. Be on time and ready for fun. (Fun will be provided by all of us.) Check out my Serenity message board: http://wavesintheblack.aimoo.com/.[/bq]
1. waterdhavian
2. Nazriel
3. Pbartender
4. Der Spot
5. Tekkmage
6. thalmin
[highlight]This event is now full.[/highlight]

Game 2: *Escape Initiative*
Buffy RPG
Ninjacat
[bq]Congratulations. You are one of the Few, the Proud... no, not the Marines. You're a part of Uncle Sam's military, but your job is a bit more covert than being an average leatherneck. You are part of the Initiative. The things that go bump in the night are Hostile Sub-Terrestrials, and it's your job to take care of them, quietly, to prevent the public from panicking. The Initiative has a new underground compound in beautiful lakeside Cleveland, Ohio—where HST activity has seen an alarming increase of late. Both the field Commandos and the lab Techs have been busy trying to keep up, and one night, while you were off-shift, Something Happened...

A fast-paced game in the spirit of both BtVS/AtS and Resident Evil. Rules will be taught (Unisystem is very easy to use and simple to learn) and characters provided. For 6-8 players (planning on six, but walk-ins and guests will be welcomed, system is fast & easy.[/bq]
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Game 3: *Accursed City #1*
Mutants & Masterminds 2e
Reidzilla, table by the door
[bq]Verde city was once a nice place, but not anymore. It’s amazing how fast a large city can go to hell. Something happened years ago. Ask around and anyone will tell you. Not that they have a clue as to what happened. It just did.

Some people think it was about the same time as when the supers started appearing, here and there around the world. Others say it was after the Bjord comet passed so close the Earth. No one really knows or, at least, nobody who cares to tell. 

Anyways, crime and corruption reigns supreme now. The few parts of the city government that aren’t on the take try to clean up the place, but it never works. They just don’t have enough juice. Most citizens stay indoors after dark and hope that no one comes calling. Those that do brave the night, they roll dice with the devil every step they take. Fact is that there is only one thing stopping corruption in this city from devouring all the innocent people who still live here. Us. 

We call ourselves the Nightwalkers and we use our gifts to fight crime, clean up the streets, and generally kick corruption in the butt. So, you game to join? Or are you going to let your talents rot while you listen the city eating itself alive.

Join the Nightwalkers as they begin the fight for justice in the once fair Verde city. Power Level 8 Characters will be provided and rules will be taught. If you want to create your own character, contact me at sales@dicegoblins.com after Oct 1. For 6 players.[/bq]
1. Shadowbane
2. TracerBullet42 
3. sw3333
4. Shadowbane's friend
5. the U man
6. 

Game 4: *Minis Painting Seminar*
Nikmal, dais table
[bq]If you have not painted that mini you always wanted to paint.. Ever wanted to learn better techniques, or you are pretty good already and you have some knowledge to part with and share... please join us at the paint seminar. You will be taught different techniques to make your mini as good as possible. Children are welcome if they want to learn how to paint. (not as a place to baby sit them though ) Miniatures and paint and any tools needed, are provided as well as the knowledge to make you a better painter. Be you an expert or a beginner, you are all welcome![/bq]
1. buzz
2. 
3.
4.
5.
6.

Game 5: *Against the Giants*
D&D 3.5
Sqwonk
[bq]Princess Argenta has been snatched from her country cotage. The clues lead to giants and the Huge Fort of Hill Giant Chief Nosnra. The King has brought together a group of heroes to bring her back—safely and quickly.

Newbies and Grognards welcome. 13th level characters will be provided.[/bq]
1. Lord_Of_Idiots
2. JoeGKushner
3. pvt. patterson
4. Thorindale
5. rowport
6. 

Game 6: *Southern Exposure*
Call of Cthulhu d20
Joshua Dyal
[bq]During the long, dark winter, most of the Antarctic research stations shut down to no more than a skeleton crew, checking in periodically via radio. The last transmission from the Vostok Research Station was garbled, but the message is staggering. Evidence of pre-human intelligent life discovered deep under the ice on the icebound shores of subterranean Lake Vostok.

Now they are 48 hours past due for their latest radio check-in. Intelligence reports that a Russian rescue team is being assembled. Our administration decides that is unacceptable; you will be part of a hastily assembled emergency team sent to Antarctica to get there first and evaluate what happened...

Characters will be created at the table.[/bq]
1. reveal
2. Trevalon Moonleirion
3. Yort
4. Sir Brennen
5. Kid Charlemagne
6. Halma
[highlight]This event is now full.[/highlight]

[h3]Slot 2[/h3]
Game 1: *Harry Potter and the Flagrant Violation of Copyright*
D&D3.5/d20
buzz, private room
[bq]Mayhem, treachery, monsters, secrets and magic... another typical year at Hogwarts. Take on the roles of Harry, Ron, Hermione, Hagrid, Neville, and Ginny as they once again find their beloved school fall prey to foul dealings. And help them try to figure out why Harry is seemingly to blame!

A low-level D&D3.5 adventure with some d20 rule tweaks. Characters will be provided. Suitable for all ages.[/bq]
1. reveal
2. Digital M@
3. FCWesel
4. thalmin
5. Trevalon Moonleirion
6. Ninjacat
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]

Game 2: *Casting the Runes*
EABA
MattyHelms
[highlight]This event has been cancelled[/highlight]


Game 3: *The Enemy of My Enemy Is...*
Arcana Unearthed/D&D3.5
William Ronald
[bq]A band of heroes find that they suddenly have common cause with their hated enemies, members of a hobgoblin nation, and must help them overcome a common foe. Can your characters tell friend from foe, and find an ancient weapon to use against your common enemies? A Dungeons & Dragons/Arcana Unearthed adventure featuring roleplaying, intrigue, and combat for 9th level characters. Pre-generated characters using both the AU and D&D 3.5 rules, although I am willing to consider requests. No previous knowledge of AU is required, and rules will be taught as needed.

*GM approval of player sign-ups required*.[/bq]
1. gperez1234
2. asnx
3. Wandererdown
4. Thorindale
5. 
6.

Game 4: *Minis Painting Seminar*
Nikmal, dais table
[bq]If you have not painted that mini you always wanted to paint.. Ever wanted to learn better techniques, or you are pretty good already and you have some knowledge to part with and share... please join us at the paint seminar. You will be taught different techniques to make your mini as good as possible. Children are welcome if they want to learn how to paint. (not as a place to baby sit them though ) Miniatures and paint and any tools needed, are provided as well as the knowledge to make you a better painter. Be you an expert or a beginner, you are all welcome![/bq]
1. JoeGKushner
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Game 5: *The Riled, Riled Rest*
Spycraft 2.0
Pbartender
[bq]DL 11=WASHINGTON D.C 20 1046A
ANY AVAILABLE OFFICERS=
FEDERAL MARSHALS OFFICE SACRAMENTO CALIFORNIA=

ALVAN GRAHAM CLARK MISSING STOP LAST SEEN ON TRAIN LEAVING RENO FOR SAN FRANCISCO STOP INVESTIGATE LOCATE AND RESCUE STOP PROCEED WITH CAUTION FOREIGN AGENTS SUSPECTED STOP USE ALL AVAILABLE RESOURCES STOP

=OFFICE OF THE PRESIDENT VIA US DOJ

This is an adventure for up to six 3rd level pre-generated characters.[/bq]
1. waterdhavian
2. Der Spot
3. Tekkmage
4. Yort
5. Halma
6.

Game 6: *Six Flags of Doom*
D&D3.5/Iron Kingdoms
TracerBullet42
[bq]It's hard working at the Iron Kingdoms biggest and best amusement park, "Great Cygnar." As the time of the annual Festival of Fright draws near, you can't help but feel that something foul is afoot, and that little old man who dances so wildy must surely have something to do with it.

Come join this steam-powered adventure for 6 players (characters provided) who will battle the strange, the unusual, and the over-priced. No experience necessary. Rules can be taught as we play.[/bq]
1. Joshua Dyal
2. Redwind
3. pvt. patterson
4. Trax t'lera
5. Painfully
6. Reidzilla
[highlight]This event is now full.[/highlight]


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 17, 2005)

Sign me up for:

    * Slot 0: Breakfast
    * Slot 1: Morning events from 9:30am to 2:30pm
          Game 6: Southern Exposure (Call of Cthulhu d20), Joshua Dyal
    * Slot 2: Afternoon events from 4:00pm to 9:00pm (or later)
          Game 2: Casting the Runes (EABA), MattyHelms

Thanks!


----------



## waterdhavian (Oct 17, 2005)

hi, please sign me up for

SLOT 1   
Game 1: Horse Shoes & Hand Greandes

and 

SLOT 2   
Game 5: The Riled Riled Rest 

thanks


----------



## Digital M@ (Oct 17, 2005)

Sign me up for Against the Giants and Harry Potter.


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 17, 2005)

Buzz,

Put me in for that rockin' Serenity game in the A.M.   and that Harry Potter thing that Silly Person © is doing in the afternoon.


----------



## Shadowbane (Oct 17, 2005)

Sign me up for:

Slot 1 - The Accursed City #1

Slot 2 - Harry Potter


----------



## buzz (Oct 17, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard, waterdhavian, Digital M@, FCWesel, Shadowbane... Done!


----------



## GORAK (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey Buzz,
Sign me up for:
Slot 1- Against the Giants
Slot 2- Enemy of My Enemy
thanx....
Gorak


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 17, 2005)

Harry Potter and the Flagrant Violation of copyright? Oh hot damn, I'm all over that.

Sign me up for slot one game 6 cthulhu, and for the aformentioned HP game.  While you're at it, sign me up for breakfast.

I'm excited about this. I don't get to game nearly enough here down at school.  Stupid homework and drunken debauchery getting in the way.  Well. Mostly the first one, unfortunately.


----------



## Lord_Of_Idiots (Oct 17, 2005)

buzz,
put me in for
slot 1- against the giants
slot 2- enemy of my enemy
thanks....
Lord Of Idiots


----------



## Ninjacat (Oct 17, 2005)

Woo-Hoo, Game Day!

Okay, I'm running my Buffy event in the morning, for the afternoon...

..please sign me up for Harry Potter and the Flagrant Violation of Copyright.


That's gonna be TOO much fun. I'm snickering already. *g*


----------



## buzz (Oct 17, 2005)

Trevalon Moonleirion, Ninjacat: Done (though see below).

GORAK, Lord_Of_Idiots: You're signed up for Against the Giants, but you need approval before your signup for Enemy of My Enemy can be listed.


----------



## buzz (Oct 17, 2005)

Man, I need to run Harry Potter adventures more often. My event is already full!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 17, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Man, I need to run Harry Potter adventures more often. My event is already full!




Congrats!  I guess Flagrant Violation of Copyright is popular with internet denizens!


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 17, 2005)

Please sign me up for "Jealousy & Envy" in the morning, and "Sorry I Can't Be There" in the afternoon.  I'll miss you guys and the event.

BTW, buzz, you will _definitely_ need to run another Harry Potter game in the future.  I was hugely in favor of you running that game, and shall sadly have to wait for all the details until after the gaming is over.


----------



## Yort (Oct 17, 2005)

Rearing from the lurker brush to claim his prize, Yort claims a spot on Slot 1:Game 6 Southern Exposure. Cthulhu calls to me. Haven't gone insane in-game for some time, not counting the double "1"s I rolled at Floyd's last event.

I hold my choice for Slot 2 at this time, hoping for a dropout at Buzz's table or divine inspiration towards the other games pulling at my psyche. Congrats on what has to be the quickest filled event ever, Buzz.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 17, 2005)

D'oh!  Harry Potter already full?

Well, I wasn't even paying much attention to what else was running in the afternoon; I'll have to look at them and decide between them now.


----------



## Jaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Carpool with Barendd Nobeard?

Sign me up for:

Slot 0: Breakfast

Slot 1: Southern Exposure (Call of Cthulhu d20)

Slot 2: The Riled Riled Rest (Spycraft 2.0)


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 17, 2005)

Hmmm, there's some very intriguing choices in the second slot!  After some thought, I've decided to go with TracerBullet42's Iron Kingdoms game.  I love that setting, and this is a great chance to play a bit of it.


----------



## Nazriel (Oct 17, 2005)

Signing up for Slot 1: Horse Shoes & Hand Grenades!

Still mulling over Slot 2 options and if I want to wake up early enough to go to breakfast.   

_Naz

:Edited for silly typo spelling error:


----------



## rustynorm6 (Oct 17, 2005)

Sadly, I cannot make it to this one, but I look forward to next time.


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

Put me down for 

Escape Initiaitve (Buffy RPG), Ninjacat

and

Harry Potter and the Flagrant Violation of Copyright (D&D3.5/d20), buzz (private room)

I might become unavailable, but I will know by next week.  So count me in for now.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Put me down for
> 
> Harry Potter and the Flagrant Violation of Copyright (D&D3.5/d20), buzz (private room).




Um, Bront, that game filled up 5 hours ago


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

Doh!

Well, put me down as an alt, and I'll see what else I might like.


----------



## Zenodotus of Ephesus (Oct 17, 2005)

Front page new regarding sign ups posted.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 17, 2005)

Some tough choices here. I think I'd like to sign up for the Against the Giants game though and if I can stay, the miniatures in the second slot.


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 17, 2005)

Buzz, Sign me up for Horse Shoes & Hand Grenades, Serenity RPG, if you please.


----------



## GORAK (Oct 17, 2005)

*William Ronald*

Mister William Ronald,
I would like to signup for Slot 2- The Enemy of My Enemy. Let me know what your requirements are.
thanx
Gorak
jbkaminski@ameritech.net


----------



## Sir Brennen (Oct 17, 2005)

Sign me up for *Southern Exposure*, please sir!

(First thing we need to do is shoot the dog...)


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 17, 2005)

Yee-haw!  If I'm reading that correctly, *Southern Exposure* just filled up too.

Welcome aboard reveal, Barendd, Trevalon, Jaws, Yort and Sir Brennan!

_EDIT:_ And I can squeeze in Kid Charlemagne too, buzz.     A few extra folks or two are always good in a Cthulhu game.     Oh, and I'll probably be at breakfast since I'm staying in town the night before.  Why don't you go ahead and sign me up.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Oct 17, 2005)

If it's still open, sign me up for Southern Exposure.


----------



## Redwind (Oct 17, 2005)

*Sign me up*

Sign me up for Slot 2

Game 6: Who Ya Gonna Call?
D&D3.5/Iron Kingdoms
TracerBullet42


----------



## Der Spot (Oct 17, 2005)

Gotta be quick here, doing this post at work because I forgot all about sign-up all weekend.  Put me in for FC's Serenity in the morning, and then in Spycraft in the afternoon if you would be so kind.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 17, 2005)

Buzz, Sign me up for Slot 0, Breakfast and for Slot 1, Game 3, Accursed City #1.  I'll also bring some bakery goods for those people who show up at Slot 1 but may have missed breakfast.  If life is too short for bad gaming, it is also too short for gaming on an empty stomach!  

If anyone has quesitons on my event, I am ready to add a little more information. All the players will need is their dice, paper, and a D&D 3.5 PHB (the latter is optional).  I will provide details with the characters on class abilitiies for AU characters and rely on the PHB for D&D characters.  There will very likely be a mix of character classes, so don't be shocked if a faen magister, an elven hawk totem warrior,  a giant warmain, a hobgoblin fighter, and a human thief might be among the character choices.


----------



## GORAK (Oct 17, 2005)

Buzz,
I decided to move to a different game in the afternoon so sign me in for Slot 2-Game 6 Who Ya Gonna Call?.
By the way, I will be coordinating to have the: 
Aurora D&D Meetup Group
http://dnd.meetup.com/255/
Wheaton D&D Meetup Group
http://dnd.meetup.com/152/
come to Gameday XII for their monthly meetup date to help bolster the few remaining Meetup Groups left in the Chicago area since the largest one, The Chicagoland D&D Meetup Group was dissolved a couple months ago. Hopefully, it should help to make for a large player turnout.
later
Gorak


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 17, 2005)

GORAK said:
			
		

> Buzz,
> I decided to move to a different game in the afternoon so sign me in for Slot 2-Game 6 Who Ya Gonna Call?.
> By the way, I will be coordinating to have the:
> Aurora D&D Meetup Group
> ...




This is a good idea, and I will contact COWS  (Chicagoland Order of Weekend Screwballs), a local group that runs RPGA sanctioned events.  Although WindyCon is that weekend, some people might want to swing by for a game or two.

Edit: I contacted COWS, so at least the members will have an e-mail directing them to this thread.


----------



## buzz (Oct 18, 2005)

Yort, Jaws, Joshua Dyal, Nazriel, Bront, JoeGKushner, Pbartender, Sir Brennen, Kid Charlemagne, Redwind, Der Spot, William Ronald, GORAK... [highlight]Done![/highlight]


----------



## Jaws (Oct 18, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Yort, Jaws, Joshua Dyal, Nazriel, Bront, JoeGKushner, Pbartender, Sir Brennen, Kid Charlemagne, Redwind, Der Spot, William Ronald, GORAK... [highlight]Done![/highlight]



Not quite. You missed my second slot: The Riled Riled Rest (Spycraft 2.0).


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## buzz (Oct 18, 2005)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> BTW, buzz, you will _definitely_ need to run another Harry Potter game in the future.  I was hugely in favor of you running that game, and shall sadly have to wait for all the details until after the gaming is over.



Sorry you have to miss it, QB. I suppose it wouldn't be HP without a sequel...


----------



## buzz (Oct 18, 2005)

Jaws said:
			
		

> Not quite. You missed my second slot: The Riled Riled Rest (Spycraft 2.0).



Uh...

OHMYGODLOOKTHEGOODYEARBLIMP!

:edits:

See? It's right there.


----------



## buzz (Oct 18, 2005)

GORAK said:
			
		

> By the way, I will be coordinating to have the:
> Aurora D&D Meetup Group
> http://dnd.meetup.com/255/
> Wheaton D&D Meetup Group
> ...



Booyah! Thanks, GORAK.


----------



## buzz (Oct 18, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> This is a good idea, and I will contact COWS  (Chicagoland Order of Weekend Screwballs), a local group that runs RPGA sanctioned events.  Although WindyCon is that weekend, some people might want to swing by for a game or two.
> 
> Edit: I contacted COWS, so at least the members will have an e-mail directing them to this thread.



Booyah! Thanks, WR.


----------



## buzz (Oct 18, 2005)

Zenodotus of Ephesus said:
			
		

> Front page new regarding sign ups posted.



Booyah! Thanks ZoE.


----------



## pvt. patterson (Oct 18, 2005)

Game 5: Against the Giants
D&D 3.5
Sqwonk
Game 6: Who Ya Gonna Call?
D&D3.5/Iron Kingdoms
TracerBullet42
theys are me choices(and if other peeps want my seat in the first one, i will go to game 3?)
BAHHHHH!!! EVIL GAME DAY NOT HAPPENING ENOUGH!!!!


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 18, 2005)

I am not approving either of the first two player requests, and I see GORAK will be in another game in slot 2.  So, who is up for my game?  Or is interested in a few more spoilers?


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 18, 2005)

Shiney!  Waterdhavian, Nazriel, Pbartender and Der Spot: welcome to the 'Verse. 

Oh, Buzz. I will have a few extra PCs for my game. This way if I have anyone walking up all last minute like, I have some possible room.

I like to have a open game, *anyone and everyone is welcome* to come try out my games, and if we have a few walk ins it's nice to be able to do that.


----------



## Trax t'lera (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi, This'll be my first Game Day, and I'm not sure I can make it there by 9:30 in the morning. So please sign me up for:  *Slot 2: Who Ya Gonna Call?*
If I do manage to drag my lazy bones out of bed and get there earlier I'll see if there's an opening in one of the other games.  

Thanx


----------



## BOZ (Oct 19, 2005)

i may come out to visit, but i don't expect to be gaming.  when it comes in, i'm going to come pick up Dragon #337, which has an article i co-wrote!


----------



## Nazriel (Oct 19, 2005)

Dang, I also need to mull over whether I want to play as the Doc in FCWesel's game again or not.  I actually had quite a good time talking my way through some encounters and giving out "Happy Shots" to the bullet-riddled grunt types. 

Oh, and Buzz, I should have another poster to throw into the prize bunch. Not on the same level as the Vader "Who's Your Daddy" Poster I brought last time, but whether it is below or above that level is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## buzz (Oct 19, 2005)

wildcat*, pvt. patterson, Trax t'lera... [highlight]Done![/highlight]

Welcome to Gameday Trax t'lera!

*Via email; wildcat was having computer problems.


----------



## Tekkmage (Oct 19, 2005)

*Sign up*

Please sign me up for slot 1 Game 1: Horse Shoes & Hand Greandes.
slot 2 Game 5: The Riled, Riled Rest

Thanks


----------



## buzz (Oct 19, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Oh, Buzz. I will have a few extra PCs for my game. This way if I have anyone walking up all last minute like, I have some possible room.



Do you want to officially add some seats, or just wing that mutha'?


----------



## buzz (Oct 19, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i may come out to visit, but i don't expect to be gaming.  when it comes in, i'm going to come pick up Dragon #337, which has an article i co-wrote!



You gonna sign autographs?


----------



## buzz (Oct 19, 2005)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Oh, and Buzz, I should have another poster to throw into the prize bunch. Not on the same level as the Vader "Who's Your Daddy" Poster I brought last time, but whether it is below or above that level is in the eye of the beholder.



<Cartman>
    Sweet!
</Cartman>


----------



## buzz (Oct 19, 2005)

Tekkmage... [highlight]Done![/highlight]


----------



## BOZ (Oct 19, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> You gonna sign autographs?




LOL  am i a celebrity now?    if anyone actually wants me to, sure.


----------



## Zenodotus of Ephesus (Oct 19, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Booyah! Thanks ZoE.





You're welcome.  I'll try to keep an eye on things and announce it again when it gets closer to the day.


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 19, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Do you want to officially add some seats, or just wing that mutha'?




Let's leave as be for now, I think.


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh, by the way...

If you would be so kind, Buzz, please sign me up for breakfast.


----------



## buzz (Oct 19, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> If you would be so kind, Buzz, please sign me up for breakfast.



Done.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 19, 2005)

Ok, Buzz...sorry to do this, but I would like to make a slight change to my game (Who ya gonna call?  Slot 2, Game 6)

It will still be set in the Iron Kingdoms, however I would like to change the description.  (Inspiration can strike at the strangest times, you know?)

The new description is as follows:

Game 6:  Six Flags of Doom
D&D 3.5/Iron Kingdoms
TracerBullet42

It's hard working at the Iron Kingdoms biggest and best amusement park, "Great Cygnar."  As the time of the annual Festival of Fright draws near, you can't help but feel that something foul is afoot, and that little old man who dances so wildy must surely have something to do with it.

Come join this steam-powered adventure for 6 players (characters provided) who will battle the strange, the unusual, and the over-priced.  No experience necessary.  Rules can be taught as we play.

I hope that this does not disappoint anyone who has already signed up for my game, but this new game promises 47% more enjoyment.

I simply cannot argue with those kind of numbers.


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 19, 2005)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> I hope that this does not disappoint anyone who has already signed up for my game, but this new game promises 47% more enjoyment. I simply cannot argue with those kind of numbers.




Bah, 47%? 47%? Too bad, if it could have been 42% better, then you might have had something...


----------



## buzz (Oct 20, 2005)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> I hope that this does not disappoint anyone who has already signed up for my game, but this new game promises 47% more enjoyment.
> 
> I simply cannot argue with those kind of numbers.



You're probably just not trying hard enough.   

Done!


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 20, 2005)

Buzz, I think I should improve the description of my event:

A band of heroes find that they suddenly have common cause with their hated enemies, members of a hobgoblin nation, and must help them overcome a common foe.  Can your characters tell friend from foe, and find an ancient weapon to use against your common enemies? A Dungeons & Dragons/Arcana Unearthed adventure featuring roleplaying, intrigue, and combat for 9th level characters. Pre-generated characters using  both the AU and D&D 3.5 rules, although I am willing to consider requests.  No previous knowledge of AU is required, and rules will be taught as needed.  


I am still requiring GM approval of players, as I want to ensure that the players can work with each other as a group.  Indeed, teamwork will be a VERY important part of the game.   However, I hope to see some more interested players soon.  I suspect the sign ups will pick up this weekend.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 20, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> I am still requiring GM approval of players.  However, I hope to see some more interested players soon.  I suspect the sign ups will pick up this weekend.



It's still pretty early...fear not, Brave Sir William Ronald of the EnWorld.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 20, 2005)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> It's still pretty early...fear not, Brave Sir William Ronald of the EnWorld.





I am an optimist and patient.  Also, I am ready to throw in a few spoilers -- as requested by players. 

On an unrelated note, I may bring an item or two to the prize table.


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 20, 2005)

That's bad luck, Kevin.  I'll keep a good thought for your wife and family.


----------



## buzz (Oct 20, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Buzz, I think I should improve the description of my event...



Done.


----------



## buzz (Oct 20, 2005)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> It's still pretty early...fear not, Brave Sir William Ronald of the EnWorld.



Yep. We've seen the initial fervor as the sign-up thread was posted. Now comes the semi-lull until the last-week-before frenzy starts.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 20, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Yep. We've seen the initial fervor as the sign-up thread was posted. Now comes the semi-lull until the last-week-before frenzy starts.



Sigh...semi-lull...

Kinda makes you want to take a nap, doesn't it?

Or is it just me?


----------



## buzz (Oct 20, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> On an unrelated note, I may bring an item or two to the prize table.



I'm pretty sure that I'll be bringing my _Tunnels & Trolls_ box set w/adventures that I bought back in junior high. It's a classic game (with wonderful Liz Danforth art), but I honestly haven't opened the box since 1984. Might as well see if someone wants it.

I'm also throwing in _Freedom City_ for M&M 1e, the _Traveller_ supplement compendium I got last Gameday, and maybe some other stuff.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 20, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Yep. We've seen the initial fervor as the sign-up thread was posted. Now comes the semi-lull until the last-week-before frenzy starts.





Well, I will continue to work on the adventure in the interim.  I am also setting it up so that I can easily accomodate more than six players in the event of an event cancellation or last minute arrivals to the Gameday.


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 20, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Buzz, I think I should improve the description of my event:




Speaking of which...  If you'd like to get rid of the code/block text tags, use this for mine...



DL 11=WASHINGTON D.C 20 1046A
ANY AVAILABLE OFFICERS=
FEDERAL MARSHALS OFFICE SACRAMENTO CALIFORNIA=

ALVAN GRAHAM CLARK MISSING STOP LAST SEEN ON TRAIN LEAVING RENO FOR SAN FRANCISCO STOP INVESTIGATE LOCATE AND RESCUE STOP PROCEED WITH CAUTION FOREIGN AGENTS SUSPECTED STOP USE ALL AVAILABLE RESOURCES STOP

=OFFICE OF THE PRESIDENT VIA US DOJ


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 20, 2005)

*To TracerBullet42:*  I've got the IK books already; do you want us to make characters if we can, or use pre-gens that you'll provide, or whip some up when we get there, or what?


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 20, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *To TracerBullet42:*  I've got the IK books already; do you want us to make characters if we can, or use pre-gens that you'll provide, or whip some up when we get there, or what?




Well, his event says...   



> Come join this steam-powered adventure for 6 players (*characters provided*) who will battle the strange, the unusual, and the over-priced. No experience necessary. Rules can be taught as we play.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 20, 2005)

D'oh!  Didn't notice that the description had changed!  

Well, in that case, can I put in a request for a human gunmage?  I've been jonesin' to try one of those out ever since I picked up the book.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 20, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Well, his event says...



Oh yeah?  Well, in an effort to stick it to "the Man," ("the Man" in this case being FCWesel), sure JD, you can send me your character idea.  Go with 6th level.  No Iosians, no Arcane Mechaniks.  Anything else goes, pretty much.

I'll take care of the equipment and stuff if you handle the race, class, skills, feats and such.  I'll probably tweak whatever you give me a bit to make it fit what I have in mind a little better, but I'll try to stick to your concept as best as I can.

Email me your idea at TracerBullet42 at gmail dot com.

Take THAT, FCWesel..._try to tell me how to run my game do ya_...

I'll have pre-gens ready for the rest of the group, though.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 20, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> D'oh!  Didn't notice that the description had changed!
> 
> Well, in that case, can I put in a request for a human gunmage?  I've been jonesin' to try one of those out ever since I picked up the book.



D'oh!  Didn't notice your post!  Human gunmage it is...and if you want to handle some of the specifics, go nuts.  Otherwise I'll do it.

(For the record, I was secretly hoping you'd say gobber bodger...you and Redwind would have been twins.  )


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 20, 2005)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah?  Well, in an effort to stick it to "the Man," ("the Man" in this case being FCWesel), sure JD, you can send me your character idea.  Go with 6th level.  No Iosians, no Arcane Mechaniks.  Anything else goes, pretty much.




I'll effort you.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 20, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> I'll effort you.



OOOOOHHHH!

Dang...I'm so burned.

A thousand shames hang over my head.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 20, 2005)

Naw, I don't mind if you do it--I just really wanted to try a gunmage and some of the IK human "races."  I'll need to review them again, though--I don't remember which race is which anymore off the top of my head.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 20, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Naw, I don't mind if you do it--I just really wanted to try a gunmage and some of the IK human "races."  I'll need to review them again, though--I don't remember which race is which anymore off the top of my head.



Ok.  Done.

Well, not really done, so much as it will be done.

You get the idea.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 20, 2005)

Hmm, I typed too fast when I revised my event's description and mispelled hobgoblin.  So, the corrected version of the description should read:

A band of heroes find that they suddenly have common cause with their hated enemies, members of a hobgoblin nation, and must help them overcome a common foe. Can your characters tell friend from foe, and find an ancient weapon to use against your common enemies? A Dungeons & Dragons/Arcana Unearthed adventure featuring roleplaying, intrigue, and combat for 9th level characters. Pre-generated characters using both the AU and D&D 3.5 rules, although I am willing to consider requests. No previous knowledge of AU is required, and rules will be taught as needed.

To err is human, to forgive divine -- at least the party cleric likes to think so.


----------



## buzz (Oct 20, 2005)

Pbartender and William Ronald... Done!


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 21, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Pbartender and William Ronald... Done!





Thanks!!!  Okay, now that we are in the lull, we can figure out if there is anything else we need to do during the Gameday.  Would it make sense to mention some of the games like Zombies and Flux that some people have volunteered to bring with to fill up time -- in the event an event wraps up early?


----------



## buzz (Oct 21, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Would it make sense to mention some of the games like Zombies and Flux that some people have volunteered to bring with to fill up time -- in the event an event wraps up early?



I think you just did.   

I mean, mention where else?


----------



## buzz (Oct 21, 2005)

FYI, an email has just gone out to the usual suspects fore prize support, and a similar message has been posted in the Publishers forum. Here's hoping we get some nifty swag.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 21, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> I think you just did.
> 
> I mean, mention where else?





It might be good to mention it in the first post as something we may do between games, eating and shopping the greatest game store in Chicagoland.  (I can neither confirm or deny that the Mount Prospect Village Board is considering renaming the town Thalmin.   )


----------



## buzz (Oct 21, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> It might be good to mention it in the first post as something we may do between games...



I'd prefer not, honestly. These are such on-the-fly, fit-them-in-if-there's-time, did-someone-remember-to-bring games that I don't want anyone showing up _expecting_ to play them. We can't really promise it, so I don't think we should advertise it.

It also seems like enough of a given that it can remain unspoken. I mean, we're talking about gamers here. Gamers abhor a gaming vacuum, and given one, will create gaming to fill it.


----------



## thalmin (Oct 21, 2005)

buzz, could you please sign me up for Horseshoes and Handgrenades in the first slot? I'm undecided for slot 2.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 21, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Gamers abhor a gaming vacuum, and given one, will create gaming to fill it.



Yoink...into the sig...


----------



## buzz (Oct 21, 2005)

Woo-hoo! Stuart Renton of Bottled Imp Games has come through with our first publisher prize donation. Print products on the way to Games Plus!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 21, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Game 6: *Six Flags of Doom* (D&D3.5/_Iron Kingdoms_), TracerBullet42. This event was formerly known as "Who Ya Gonna Call?"



Just saw this on the first page...perhaps I should come up with a symbol that stands for "The Game Formerly Known As Who Ya Gonna Call" ala Prince, er...The Artist...er...whatever he calls himself now.

Ah, forget it.


----------



## buzz (Oct 21, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> buzz, could you please sign me up for Horseshoes and Handgrenades in the first slot? I'm undecided for slot 2.



Done! The Serenity event is now full-up.


----------



## buzz (Oct 21, 2005)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Ah, forget it.



Done!


----------



## buzz (Oct 21, 2005)

The ENWorld GameStore has jsut contacted me and offered to donate one or more prizes (a la a gift cert) to the prize pool. Booyah!


----------



## Nazriel (Oct 22, 2005)

Unimportant thread banter:

Buzz, the changing of your forum avatar is really throwing me off. Instead of hearing an imagined voice of the webcomic teenage geek Francis Ottoman, I am now forced to read your posts as if they are spoken by a well-known teenage British wizard.

This is very confusing and may be the real cause of the "semi-lull" in sign-ups. Avatar Disassociation Disorder (ADD) is a burgeoning new threat to forumgoers.

Just a heads up.

_N

 P.S.


----------



## Bardsandsages (Oct 22, 2005)

Well, I just saw your other thread looking for prizes.  So when I get back in the office Monday I'll mail out a complimentary copy of Neiyar: Land of Heaven and the Abyss for your prize closet.  And I'll see what other goodies I might have around.  But you'll have to wait until you get the care package, as it will be a surprise.   

Good luck with the event!  And watch out for loaded dice!


----------



## Bront (Oct 22, 2005)

OK, it looks like I won't be able to make it, so pull me out of the one event I signed up for.

You all have fun


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 22, 2005)

Bardsandsages said:
			
		

> Well, I just saw your other thread looking for prizes.  So when I get back in the office Monday I'll mail out a complimentary copy of Neiyar: Land of Heaven and the Abyss for your prize closet.  And I'll see what other goodies I might have around.  But you'll have to wait until you get the care package, as it will be a surprise.
> 
> Good luck with the event!  And watch out for loaded dice!




Thanks, Bardsandsages, for donating Neiyar: Land of Heaven and the Abyss and the other goodies!!! 

Bront:  I am sorry that you can't make it.  I hope you can make it next Gameday.  (Let a few of your friends now that we are here. )


----------



## Nazriel (Oct 22, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Bront:  I am sorry that you can't make it.  I hope you can make it next Gameday.  (Let a few of your friends now that we are here. )




Hmm... There we go. We should have a pyramid scheme set up so that one person can not make it, they must get two (or more) others to go instead. And if *they* can't make it, it continues until eventually Gameday will be promised hundreds, nay, thousands(!) of attendees all flocking to Games Plus.

Details such as parking space, store space, and building codes can be hashed out later. Extra dimensional portals may be a good start if we can get our hands on them.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 22, 2005)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Hmm... There we go. We should have a pyramid scheme set up so that one person can not make it, they must get two (or more) others to go instead. And if *they* can't make it, it continues until eventually Gameday will be promised hundreds, nay, thousands(!) of attendees all flocking to Games Plus.
> 
> Details such as parking space, store space, and building codes can be hashed out later. Extra dimensional portals may be a good start if we can get our hands on them.




A good idea, at least about getting more people.  As for extra space, we may  want to seriously consider negotiating an agreement with the Time Lords of the planet Gallifrey.  With enough TARDISES (Time and Relative Dimensions In Space), we can easily solve the transportation and the need for extra-dimensional space  -- and time travel.


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> OK, it looks like I won't be able to make it, so pull me out of the one event I signed up for.




Okay, Bront is the first person after sign ups to drop out. (I knew I should have started a pool.) Is it ironic that the one game he was signed up for is called "*Esacpe Initative*?"


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 22, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Okay, Bront is the first person after sign ups to drop out. (I knew I should have started a pool.) Is it ironic that the one game he was signed up for is called "*Esacpe Initative*?"




Irony may be one of the fundamental building blocks of the multiverse.    However, we do have some turnover for events.  I think that buzz is doing a great job at promoting the Gameday, but we need to do some promotion.  So, perhaps it might be a good idea to mention the Gameday to other gamers.  (FCWesel, I seem to recall that you are running a few Serenity demos.  So, mention the Gameday to people at your demos.)

Hopefully, we will have more people stopping by this weekend to sign up this weekend.


----------



## gperez1234 (Oct 23, 2005)

*gameday*

please sign me up for slot 2 game 6 enemy of my enemy if its ok


                                                       thanks,

                                                                   george


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 23, 2005)

gperez1234 said:
			
		

> please sign me up for slot 2 game 6 enemy of my enemy if its ok
> 
> 
> thanks,
> ...





Buzz, I give gperez1234 my approval for the signup!

Welcome to the game George -- and EN World!  Do you have any questions on the event or characters?


----------



## buzz (Oct 23, 2005)

Bardsandsages said:
			
		

> Well, I just saw your other thread looking for prizes.  So when I get back in the office Monday I'll mail out a complimentary copy of Neiyar: Land of Heaven and the Abyss for your prize closet.



Fantastic! Thanks, Bardsandsages. I've added you to this list of prize donors and posted on the Gameday Web site about it.


----------



## buzz (Oct 23, 2005)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Buzz, the changing of your forum avatar is really throwing me off. Instead of hearing an imagined voice of the webcomic teenage geek Francis Ottoman, I am now forced to read your posts as if they are spoken by a well-known teenage British wizard.



_Accio booyah!_



I figure I'll start rotating through as many different dark-haired, adorned-with-glasses icons as I can find. HP is up to add flavor to my event, of course.


----------



## buzz (Oct 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> OK, it looks like I won't be able to make it, so pull me out of the one event I signed up for.



Stink! Sorry to hear that, Bront. I've pulled your signup.


----------



## Ninjacat (Oct 23, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Is it ironic that the one game he was signed up for is called "*Esacpe Initative*?"




Hah.

Alanis Morissette's _Ironic_ is the theme-song to my life, in ALL its various (mis)interpretations. Fitting that its effects spread into my GameDay gaming as well, I suppose.   




			
				Buzz said:
			
		

> Accio booyah!




*dies laughing*

Oh dear. This event may _hurt_ from the laughter. I think I need to rent the movies and refresh my memory on magical gibberish pronunciation. (Speaking of HP avatars, there's one on LJ that simply reads: "ACCIO BRAIN!" From some of the things I've heard about the crazies in that fandom (or any other, for that matter) it's appropriate. Hee.)


----------



## buzz (Oct 23, 2005)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> I think I need to rent the movies and refresh my memory on magical gibberish pronunciation.



Heh, the wife and I have been re-watching the films to help me prep. Also, sites like http://www.mugglenet.com and http://www.hp-lexicon.org/ are a great resource.


----------



## buzz (Oct 25, 2005)

Woo-hoo! ENWorld is back!

In other good news, Goodman Games has donated a copy of their _Geek Wars_ card game to the prize pool.


----------



## Thorindale (Oct 25, 2005)

*Against the Giants*

Could you please sign me up for Against the Giants. Thanks


----------



## buzz (Oct 25, 2005)

Thorindale said:
			
		

> Could you please sign me up for Against the Giants. Thanks



Done! And another game fills up.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 25, 2005)

Buzz, with the industry dying according to RPG.net, should we still have a Games Day?


----------



## buzz (Oct 25, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Buzz, with the industry dying according to RPG.net, should we still have a Games Day?



Shh! You'll scare the Muggles!


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 25, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Buzz, with the industry dying according to RPG.net, should we still have a Games Day?





Can we arrange for a free showing of Chicken Little at the Gameday?


----------



## buzz (Oct 25, 2005)

FYI, I just removed "wildcat" from the _Accursed City_ event, as "wildcat" is actually pvt. patterson, who is already signed up for _Against the Giants_. Basically, there was some email confusion, and it now has been recitified.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 26, 2005)

Well, we seem to be clearing some of the confusion up about events.

I expect we will see things pick up soon for sign ups.


----------



## reveal (Oct 26, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> OK, it looks like I won't be able to make it, so pull me out of the one event I signed up for.
> 
> You all have fun




That sucks. I was almost-kinda-sorta looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Sqwonk (Oct 26, 2005)

*jar of Minis*

I would like to do a "Guess how many minis are in the jar- win the jar of minis".
These are metal fantasy minatures (mostly older) not the new painted plastic.  It is about a 2 qt jar.

If it is ok- I was going to put the jar on the prize table along with some paper and a box to enter guesses.  I guess per person.

We could announce the winner with the closest guess befor the swag giveaways.

Sound Ok Buzz?


----------



## Painfully (Oct 26, 2005)

Sign me up for breakfast and the slot 2 IK game please.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 26, 2005)

Painfully said:
			
		

> Sign me up for breakfast and the slot 2 IK game please.



Welcome aboard, John.  I'll kill you last.  

I believe that fills my game.  I may have an extra character or two ready for walk-ins, as well...


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 26, 2005)

Sqwonk said:
			
		

> I would like to do a "Guess how many minis are in the jar- win the jar of minis".
> These are metal fantasy minatures (mostly older) not the new painted plastic.  It is about a 2 qt jar.
> 
> If it is ok- I was going to put the jar on the prize table along with some paper and a box to enter guesses.  I guess per person.
> ...



42...are there 42 minis?

I should probably look at the jar first, eh?

I think that's a pretty cool prize idea...


----------



## GORAK (Oct 26, 2005)

I think the "Guess how many things are in the jar and you win something!" prize is an original idea and should be presented to allow even non-registered walk-in's the chance to win something. Even a few prize events open to non-registered walk-in's would be a good idea as it increases the chances they will be back next Gameday as registered members when they see for themselves the better prize drawings available only to members. 

I recently joined a newly formed Chicago D&D Club that meets at a moose lodge in Berwyn on Sundays.

http://home.comcast.net/~osrwol1/osrwol1_homepage.html

There are about a dozen players thus far so I will print out page one of this thread and pass it around at this Sunday's game. Hopefully, some of them will make it to Gameday then.


----------



## buzz (Oct 26, 2005)

Sqwonk said:
			
		

> I would like to do a "Guess how many minis are in the jar- win the jar of minis".
> ...
> Sound Ok Buzz?



This is a flippin' brilliant idea. Can you provide the box and slips of paper for entries as well?

I'll make sure to announce it at the beginning of the morning session and at the lunch break, and then we can announce the winner before the prize drawing.

Neato!


----------



## buzz (Oct 26, 2005)

Painfully said:
			
		

> Sign me up for breakfast and the slot 2 IK game please.



Done!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 26, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Neato!



Neato?  What...no BOOYAH!

I think that Buzz has been kidnapped and been replaced by an imposter...

I also think that meatball Subs with some pepperoni added are delicious.


----------



## Thorindale (Oct 26, 2005)

> I recently joined a newly formed Chicago D&D Club that meets at a moose lodge in Berwyn on Sundays.




BEEERRRWYN????


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 26, 2005)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Neato?  What...no BOOYAH!
> 
> I think that Buzz has been kidnapped and been replaced by an imposter...



I agree.  And a "flippin'" brilliant idea?  What the heck?  His imposter learned his slang vocabulary from watching _Napolean Dynamite_ apparently.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 26, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I agree.  And a "flippin'" brilliant idea?  What the heck?  His imposter learned his slang vocabulary from watching _Napolean Dynamite_ apparently.




Does this mean that buzz or his imposter will be forced to run a D20 Modern or Horror game called "Vote for Pedro -- Again!"    




			
				GORAK said:
			
		

> I think the "Guess how many things are in the jar and you win something!" prize is an original idea and should be presented to allow even non-registered walk-in's the chance to win something. Even a few prize events open to non-registered walk-in's would be a good idea as it increases the chances they will be back next Gameday as registered members when they see for themselves the better prize drawings available only to members.
> 
> I recently joined a newly formed Chicago D&D Club that meets at a moose lodge in Berwyn on Sundays.
> 
> ...




Good idea? Did you get any response from anyone in the Aurora or Wheaton D&D Meetup groups?

I do like the "How Many Minis In A Jar" idea, and we can make sure that all our walk-ins will participate.  Also, for those who are going to run a game for the D&D Worldwide Game Day on Nov. 5th, please mention our Gameday.


----------



## Thorindale (Oct 26, 2005)

> Good idea? Did you get any response from anyone in the Aurora or Wheaton D&D Meetup groups?




Is there an Aurora/Wheaton Meetup group? Where can I find this list? Thanks.


----------



## GORAK (Oct 26, 2005)

Aurora D&D Meetup
http://dnd.meetup.com/255/

Wheaton D&D Meetup
http://dnd.meetup.com/152/

Berwyn D&D Meetup 
http://home.comcast.net/~osrwol1/osrwol1_homepage.html

The organizer for the Aurora Meetup has already rescheduled her group to meet at Gameday XII. I did notify the Wheaton organizer and am hoping he will do the same. I will announce Gameday XII to the Berwyn group when we play again this Sunday. He is looking for new people to join the moose lodge anyway so he should be up to it after talking to the head moose, Bullwinkle. 
I think we should run a couple prize drawings open to walk-in's in an effort for them to register with EN World.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 26, 2005)

GORAK said:
			
		

> Aurora D&D Meetup
> http://dnd.meetup.com/255/
> 
> Wheaton D&D Meetup
> ...





GORAK, you might want to ask the organizers for the Aurora and Wheaton meetups to have their members visit this thread to preregister for events.  Games Plus is a great place but space is somewhat limited.  

Maybe we could have a quick drawing in the morning for walk-ins or perhaps someone can have a give away?  Something small, but meant as a thank you for attending the Gameday? Or possibly we could direct our members to a few sites that could offer free downloads of a few PDFs?


----------



## buzz (Oct 26, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I agree.  And a "flippin'" brilliant idea?  What the heck?  His imposter learned his slang vocabulary from watching _Napolean Dynamite_ apparently.



What, a man can't enjoy _Napoleon Dynamite_ and add some of the hip lingo to his vocabulary?

[highlight][size=+2]BOOYAH![/size][/highlight]

Everyone feel better now?


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 26, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> What, a man can't enjoy _Napoleon Dynamite_ and add some of the hip lingo to his vocabulary?
> 
> [highlight][size=+2]BOOYAH![/size][/highlight]
> 
> Everyone feel better now?



Welcome back, Buzz...if that is your real name...


----------



## buzz (Oct 26, 2005)

GORAK said:
			
		

> I think we should run a couple prize drawings open to walk-in's in an effort for them to register with EN World.



Technically, anyone who signs in and is present when we do the drawing can win a prize. (I don't advertise this becasue I don't want people showing up just to grab free swag and then leave.) I just try to make sure that people who bothered to sign up get first crack. We usually have enough prizes that everyone present walks away with at least one prize, if not two.

One would also think that being able to walk in and get in on the way-sweet games our GMs run, at no cost, is sort of a prize in itself.


----------



## Thorindale (Oct 26, 2005)

> Aurora D&D Meetup
> http://dnd.meetup.com/255/
> 
> Wheaton D&D Meetup
> ...




Thanks.


----------



## Sqwonk (Oct 27, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> This is a flippin' brilliant idea. Can you provide the box and slips of paper for entries as well?
> 
> I'll make sure to announce it at the beginning of the morning session and at the lunch break, and then we can announce the winner before the prize drawing.
> 
> Neato!




I will bring the box and guess slips.  If we want to open this to all walkin folks- I should  have them list their name rather than their ENWorld handle - right?

BTW 42 is no-where near correct,


----------



## reveal (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm not sure if y'all have to make reservations, but I'll be at the breakfast as well.


----------



## thalmin (Oct 27, 2005)

GORAK said:
			
		

> The organizer for the Aurora Meetup has already rescheduled her group to meet at Gameday XII. I did notify the Wheaton organizer and am hoping he will do the same. I will announce Gameday XII to the Berwyn group when we play again this Sunday. He is looking for new people to join the moose lodge anyway so he should be up to it after talking to the head moose, Bullwinkle.



Are they expecting any dedicated space for their meetups? If so, better check with me to see if we have any tables availabe. We would love to have them, but it will work only if we can fit them in.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 27, 2005)

for those of you who haven't been there yet to see: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=150601&page=6&pp=40


----------



## buzz (Oct 27, 2005)

Sqwonk said:
			
		

> I will bring the box and guess slips.  If we want to open this to all walkin folks- I should  have them list their name rather than their ENWorld handle - right?



Probably a good idea. Thanks for doing this, Sqwonk!


----------



## buzz (Oct 27, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if y'all have to make reservations, but I'll be at the breakfast as well.



Done!


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 28, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Are they expecting any dedicated space for their meetups? If so, better check with me to see if we have any tables availabe. We would love to have them, but it will work only if we can fit them in.




It would be wise to have the Aurora and D&D Meetup Groups contact thalmin if they need space.  Also, they could perhaps include a link to this thread on their websites so their members can preregister.

It might be wise for the GMs to make a few extra characters to handle walk-ins.


----------



## GORAK (Oct 28, 2005)

Well, the extra space would not be a big deal so far as the confirmed Aurora group would only be 2-3 people and Wheaton has not responded but they would be the same 2-3 people or so. I will check with the Berwyn group this Sunday and see what the response is like. I will be making printouts of page 1 to hand out and telling then to signup on this thread so Buzz and Curt can monitor the traffic. I am expecting for an average of 5 people or so to show from all 3 groups but that could change too. 
If the Berwyn group gets enough support for a possible large turnout to Gameday, I will tell their organizer to contact Thalmin thru this thread to accomodate the extra people.
Oh yeah, Buzz, I will tell the groups that they can bring stuff to donate to the prize pool.


----------



## buzz (Oct 28, 2005)

GORAK said:
			
		

> I will check with the Berwyn group this Sunday and see what the response is like. I will be making printouts of page 1 to hand out and telling then to signup on this thread so Buzz and Curt can monitor the traffic. I am expecting for an average of 5 people or so to show from all 3 groups but that could change too.
> If the Berwyn group gets enough support for a possible large turnout to Gameday, I will tell their organizer to contact Thalmin thru this thread to accomodate the extra people.
> Oh yeah, Buzz, I will tell the groups that they can bring stuff to donate to the prize pool.



GORAK, thanks for doing this! Your efforts are much appreciated.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 28, 2005)

I plan to run a table for the Worldwide D&D Gameday on Nov. 5th.  So, I will tell my players about the EN World Gameday.  If anyone here is going to attend the Worldwide D&D Gameday, let everyone else know that we will have a good day of free gaming one week later.

Hopefully, we will see some more sign ups this weekend.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 29, 2005)

Are there any other messageboards whre we should mention the Gameday?

I will try to mention it in a few places, and hopefully we will see some more activity soon.  I imagine things are a bit slow as people are tired after celebrating the Chicago White Sox victory in the World Series.

Edit: I have mentioned the Gameday over at the Chicagoland D&D Forum. Hopefully, we can get some people from there over here.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 30, 2005)

I thought I would give this thread a much needed ---


*BUMP!!!* 

We are two weeks out from the Gameday as of today, so I would urge people to pre-register for events.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 30, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> It might be wise for the GMs to make a few extra characters to handle walk-ins.



Well, it's not just the characters, there's also the question of how many players can a game accomodate?  Six is a pretty good number.  I went ahead and took seven because Kid Charlamagne had just missed getting his post in on time and the difference between six and seven isn't that great, but I wouldn't want any more than that in my group, or I wouldn't be able to manage all those characters very well.  I'd feel like the players weren't getting as much attention as I feel I owe them as a GM.

Frankly, I think my ideal number of players is three to five.  A longer campaign could concievably do more because I'd have more time to get around to everyone and making sure they all had a chance to shine.


----------



## buzz (Oct 30, 2005)

I played in a GURPS event at GenCon this year that had 8-9 players. It was the first time I have ever walked out on a game. Granted, there were a *lot* of other reasons for the mass quantity of suck in that game, but the fact that the GM just let in pretty much everybody waiting to do so did not help.

I'm not an experienced con GM, but I can't imagine handling more than 6 players in a one-shot. There's no guarantee you'll be able to devote spotlight time to everyone, so anytime you go over the ideal (IMO) 4 players, you increase the risk that the a player is going to spend your event doing next to nothing.

Of course, if your GM skills are up to it, more power to you.


----------



## buzz (Oct 30, 2005)

It looks like Gameday may benefit from a whole lot of swag donated by myself and ENWorlder rowport. Efforts to clear space on our game shelves will result is a bunch of books looking for a good home.

(Except my copy of _Synnibar_. I've tried numerous pest control products, but it refuses to release its grip on the second shelf.)

MattyHelms: Sorry, but I already called dibs on the HC copy of _Chill_ he was getting rid of.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 30, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Well, it's not just the characters, there's also the question of how many players can a game accomodate?  Six is a pretty good number.  I went ahead and took seven because Kid Charlamagne had just missed getting his post in on time and the difference between six and seven isn't that great, but I wouldn't want any more than that in my group, or I wouldn't be able to manage all those characters very well.  I'd feel like the players weren't getting as much attention as I feel I owe them as a GM.
> 
> Frankly, I think my ideal number of players is three to five.  A longer campaign could concievably do more because I'd have more time to get around to everyone and making sure they all had a chance to shine.





I thinke we might be able to handle a walk-in or two.  I think that six or seven is a frairly good sizad group for an event.  Also, one reason why I tend to create extra characters is to give players a few options.


----------



## GORAK (Oct 31, 2005)

*National D&D Day, SAT 11/5*

Does anybody know the details for the National D&D Day, this Sat the 5th at Games Plus?
What I mean is when it starts, game start times, pre-register info, link to list of events, etc.
I am going to try and be there hopefully with a few gamers from the Berwyn group.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 31, 2005)

Don't know what the deal is but I've got a standard group that will meet there to play Midnight!


----------



## Bardsandsages (Oct 31, 2005)

I can't find the address to send the free Neiyar stuff.  Could someone please post it or PM me with it?  I want to make sure I send it attention the right folks so it doesn't get misplaced.  Thanks!


----------



## buzz (Oct 31, 2005)

Bardsandsages said:
			
		

> I can't find the address to send the free Neiyar stuff.  Could someone please post it or PM me with it?  I want to make sure I send it attention the right folks so it doesn't get misplaced.  Thanks!



You can send prizes to:

Games Plus
101 West Prospect Avenue
Mount Prospect, Illinois 60056
Attn.: Curt Duval

Adding a note in the box indicating the items are for Gameday is probably a good idea, too.

Thansk again for making a donation, Bardsandsages!


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 31, 2005)

GORAK said:
			
		

> Does anybody know the details for the National D&D Day, this Sat the 5th at Games Plus?
> What I mean is when it starts, game start times, pre-register info, link to list of events, etc.
> I am going to try and be there hopefully with a few gamers from the Berwyn group.





You can find some information at World Wide D7D Gameday. thalmin should have some information on Games Plus.


----------



## rowport (Oct 31, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> It looks like Gameday may benefit from a whole lot of swag donated by myself and ENWorlder rowport. Efforts to clear space on our game shelves will result is a bunch of books looking for a good home.
> 
> (Except my copy of _Synnibar_. I've tried numerous pest control products, but it refuses to release its grip on the second shelf.)
> 
> MattyHelms: Sorry, but I already called dibs on the HC copy of _Chill_ he was getting rid of.



What the..!?  I didn't know you were holding out on me!  I demand my Synnibar!  All my game books for a Synnibar!  ...or something.

Anyway, dudes, I have not signed up yet for anything because of lots of RL stuff- I do not want to sign up and then have to bail last-minute.  So, I might enter... THE WALK-IN REALM!  Scary, I know.    

PS - I do have some nifty stuff for the swag pile- lots of stuff from 1979 or so!  Buzz even found my character sheet stuck in one of them.  Funny, funny.  I am *really* stoked about the minis of the same vintage that I recently re-acquired.  All of these childhood items courtesy of my Mom, who finally cleared out her attic.  LOL


----------



## Der Spot (Oct 31, 2005)

*store inventory questions*

I've got a couple of questions for Curt to see if some things I've been wanting to grab will be there come Gameday.  I believe every "yes" I can get is about another $40 Games Plus will make that day.  First, do you have a game called Betrayal at the House on the Hill?  It's a WotC: Avalon Hill game, Ninjacat and I are currently borrowing Reidzilla's but we need our own so we can give his back  .  Secondly, a Serenity RPG book, I'm pretty confident of the yes on that one.  But thirdly is this:  I heard from a friend that there is some kind of extra-nifty special edition of the Serenity book, in which case I'd like to get that one instead.  Let me know what you can do, hopefully I won't be forced to give my money to your inferiors  .


----------



## Ninjacat (Nov 1, 2005)

Oop, that reminds me...

..Curt, any chance of Freedom City for M&M this time through?

And I assume you'll have M&M 2nd Edition in stock, yes?


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 1, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> MattyHelms: Sorry, but I already called dibs on the HC copy of _Chill_ he was getting rid of.




Curse you, buzz!!!!!  Surely you know from reading Synnibarr that only Fate, namely me, can call dibs on a game!  Since a Synnibarr edict has been violated, this entire thread is now null and void.  Please return all of us to our states before the adventure.

Oh, yeah - I haven't signed up for anything yet in the AM since RL may be intruding a bit on the day...


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 1, 2005)

*To MarkCMG*:  I know it's not an official event, but are we still doing the Friday night thing for the out-of-towners?


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 1, 2005)

Der Spot said:
			
		

> But thirdly is this:  I heard from a friend that there is some kind of extra-nifty special edition of the Serenity book, in which case I'd like to get that one instead.




Not to step on GP's toes, but I am not sure about how the special edition books are distributed. I know that they are available on the MWP online store.

http://www.dragonlance.com/store/

Here's a link to the serenity part of the page.
https://ssl.perfora.net/s112415939....ata/0005_Serenity/product_overview.shopscript


----------



## buzz (Nov 1, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Here's a link to the serenity part of the page.
> https://ssl.perfora.net/s112415939....ata/0005_Serenity/product_overview.shopscript



d2's? Spiffy!


----------



## Bardsandsages (Nov 1, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> You can send prizes to:
> 
> Games Plus
> 101 West Prospect Avenue
> ...




Thanks, for the life of me I can't get the search engine on this site to work.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ok, I'm down for some super-heroy goodness.  Sign me up for the Mutants and Masterminds game, pretty please.

Also, I'd like to reserve an extra spot in that game for a buddy of mine.  He's going to be dropping in and signing up (soon to be a converted EnWorlder), but I want to make sure the spot is there for him.

Thanks!


----------



## buzz (Nov 1, 2005)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm down for some super-heroy goodness.  Sign me up for the Mutants and Masterminds game, pretty please.



Done!



			
				TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Also, I'd like to reserve an extra spot in that game for a buddy of mine.  He's going to be dropping in and signing up (soon to be a converted EnWorlder), but I want to make sure the spot is there for him.



Done, but be sure to have him make an official post.


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 1, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *To MarkCMG*:  I know it's not an official event, but are we still doing the Friday night thing for the out-of-towners?





Still on.  You, reveal, and Curt . . . and perhaps one more special guest (so far).


----------



## reveal (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Still on.  You, reveal, and Curt . . . and perhaps one more special guest (so far).




What time is it?


----------



## buzz (Nov 1, 2005)

Not that this is a planning thread, but Mark's .sig put an idea into my head...

A CafePress Chicago Gameday store. Proceeds would go towards buying prizes.

Hmm... I dunno if it just ends up being a tax on Gameday regulars, but... Hmm...

Bah. Probably stupid.


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 1, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> What time is it?





It's whenever the two of you get here, get settled wheverever you are staying, and are ready to play.  Curt and I will already be here and ready.  We'll either grab a bite just before or order in.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Nov 1, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Not that this is a planning thread, but Mark's .sig put an idea into my head...
> 
> A CafePress Chicago Gameday store. Proceeds would go towards buying prizes.
> 
> ...



I like it...there's no maintenence cost, right?  I'd buy a shirt with a big Booyah! on it...I'd even buy one for you, Buzz...

Although I kinda doubt that it'd have much staying power.  There'd be the initial interest, but then it'd probably die off...

There might be some potential there...


----------



## buzz (Nov 1, 2005)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Although I kinda doubt that it'd have much staying power.  There'd be the initial interest, but then it'd probably die off...



Unless each Gameday got a new design... Hmm.

Enh... something to mull over in the next planning thread.


----------



## Reidzilla (Nov 1, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Not that this is a planning thread, but Mark's .sig put an idea into my head...
> 
> A CafePress Chicago Gameday store. Proceeds would go towards buying prizes.
> 
> ...




Not stupid at all! I started mine a little while ago and it is doing OK. I think it would be a great way to pump up the prize bin!

Even a premium site only costs about $5 a month. Depending on your markup, one or two sales a month would cover all your costs. As far as interest fading, you can put links to the your cafe press site everywhere. The main thing is to always be adding new products so people have a reason to keep checking out the site. I would be willing to donate a few designs for it. Heck, I'd be willing to run the site if you want. Let me know.

NOTE: We can't use the term *EN World  * on any products without permission.


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 2, 2005)

Der Spot said:
			
		

> I've got a couple of questions for Curt to see if some things I've been wanting to grab will be there come Gameday.  I believe every "yes" I can get is about another $40 Games Plus will make that day.  First, do you have a game called Betrayal at the House on the Hill?  It's a WotC: Avalon Hill game, Ninjacat and I are currently borrowing Reidzilla's but we need our own so we can give his back  .  Secondly, a Serenity RPG book, I'm pretty confident of the yes on that one.  But thirdly is this:  I heard from a friend that there is some kind of extra-nifty special edition of the Serenity book, in which case I'd like to get that one instead.  Let me know what you can do, hopefully I won't be forced to give my money to your inferiors  .




Just in case thalmin does not post, an alternative is to visit Games Plus online or give the store a call.


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 2, 2005)

My isn't it nice weather we are having. Hope the weather is as nice on the 12th...


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 2, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> It's whenever the two of you get here, get settled wheverever you are staying, and are ready to play.  Curt and I will already be here and ready.  We'll either grab a bite just before or order in.



I'll be leaving Detroit probably around 2 PM, and other than stopping for gas and a bite to eat, I'll just come straight to the store.  We're camping out in the same hotel room, and I won't have much stuff, so I don't need to check in ahead of time.

I don't know what to expect for Friday night traffic, but if my last experiences are any guide, I should be able to arrive at the store sometime between 6:30 and 7:30 or so--8 at the worst if driving conditions are bad.

I'll also have my cell phone, and I'll try to phone in to someone on the way, if they like, and let folks know when I'm getting close.  Anyone who wants to volunteer to leave me a cellphone number, feel free--you can send it to my gmail account with username joshuadyal.

IIRC, reveal is staying in the hotel, and arrives earlier in the afternoon, so time shouldn't be an issue for him, unless we need to pry him away from some strippers somewhere or something.


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 2, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> My isn't it nice weather we are having. Hope the weather is as nice on the 12th...





I hope so.  We have had some great weather on the Gamedays.  (Last February, I think, we had a day where the temperature shot up to near 70 degrees.

As you game involves music, here is a song that I have heard that relates to some of the themes of Serenity.  Hare are some of the lyrics for Eveybody Knows by Leonard Cohen

Leonard Cohen: Music .  Click on the Essential Leonard Cohen disk, and go to the following song for the full lyrics.)



Everybody Knows

By Leonard Cohen


Everybody knows that the dice are loaded
Everybody rolls with their fingers crossed
Everybody knows that the war is over
Everybody knows the good guys lost
Everybody knows the fight was fixed
The poor stay poor, the rich get rich
That's how it goes
Everybody knows

Everybody knows that the boat is leaking
Everybody knows that the captain lied
Everybody got this broken feeling
Like their father or their dog just died


----------



## buzz (Nov 2, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Everybody Knows
> 
> By Leonard Cohen



Concrete Blonde did an excellent version of this for the _Pump Up the Volume_ soundtrack.

Man, these excuses to bump the thread are getting awfully flimsy.


----------



## asnx (Nov 2, 2005)

*What are the odds of getting into Game 3: The Enemy of My Enemy Is... at this point?*

Hi all,
Just wanted to see what the chances of geting into Game 3: The Enemy of My Enemy Is... at this point.

Thanks!


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 2, 2005)

asnx said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Just wanted to see what the chances of geting into Game 3: The Enemy of My Enemy Is... at this point.
> 
> Thanks!





Welcome to the boards, asnx!

Well, I did say no to two other posters.  However, I have no known reason to say no to you.  So, asnx, consider yourself signed up!

Do you have any questions about the game? Also, do consider signing up for some of the events in the mornign slot.


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 2, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Concrete Blonde did an excellent version of this for the _Pump Up the Volume_ soundtrack.
> 
> Man, these excuses to bump the thread are getting awfully flimsy.




True, but the song does have a feel appropriate to the game and the lyrics remind me of some of the situations of the show.  (I have to see the movie after grad school wraps up for the quarter.)

Besides, I think dragging in song lyrics is perhaps a bit more subtle than a giant

*BUMP!!!!*


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 2, 2005)

One thing we might want to try in the future is some type of quick painting competition. Say in under an hour. Might be fun to see what comes from it!


----------



## buzz (Nov 2, 2005)

asnx said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Just wanted to see what the chances of geting into Game 3: The Enemy of My Enemy Is... at this point.



100%  You've been added to the event.

Welcome to ENWorld, asnx!


----------



## buzz (Nov 2, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> One thing we might want to try in the future is some type of quick painting competition. Say in under an hour. Might be fun to see what comes from it!



Not a bad idea, Joe. Remind me about ti come the next planning thread.

Who would judge the winner? Applause meter?


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 2, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Not a bad idea, Joe. Remind me about ti come the next planning thread.
> 
> Who would judge the winner? Applause meter?




Make it the store owner and the organizer of the event. Or if the master of the paint seminary doesn't paint, make him the judge.


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 3, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I'll be leaving Detroit probably around 2 PM, and other than stopping for gas and a bite to eat, I'll just come straight to the store.  We're camping out in the same hotel room, and I won't have much stuff, so I don't need to check in ahead of time.
> 
> I don't know what to expect for Friday night traffic, but if my last experiences are any guide, I should be able to arrive at the store sometime between 6:30 and 7:30 or so--8 at the worst if driving conditions are bad.
> 
> ...





Cool, but . . .  "We're camping out in the same hotel room"?  Q-Beam's still not coming, right?  Who is the other part of "we" and are they joining us Friday night?  (I'm good but just need to know.)


reveal - How's your schedule looking at this point?


----------



## Wandererdown (Nov 3, 2005)

*Would it be possible?*

Hi,
  I was wondering if Game 3: "The Enemy of my enemy is..." had any more spaces avalible.  If so, could  I join? 

   Thanks


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 3, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Cool, but . . .  "We're camping out in the same hotel room"?  Q-Beam's still not coming, right?  Who is the other part of "we" and are they joining us Friday night?  (I'm good but just need to know.)



Sadly, he's not.  His wife has a pretty serious surgery that she'll have to go through just two or three days before the gameday, and she'll still be in recovery.  But, since Q-beam isn't coming, I asked reveal if he wanted to split his hotel room and save a few bucks.  I'm still coming by myself.


			
				MarkCMG said:
			
		

> reveal - How's your schedule looking at this point?



Although he hasn't replied in this thread, I did do some back and forth PM's with him at NTL yesterday, and he confirmed more or less what I had said here earlier; he comes in early afternoon, will check in, and then meander down to the store to hang out and wait for the game to start.  I think it likely that I'll be the last to arrive.  I've got reveal's cell phone number though--I'll check in when I'm close.


----------



## reveal (Nov 3, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> reveal - How's your schedule looking at this point?




I land at around 3pm. So depending on how long it takes the cab to get to the hotel, I'll probably end up at the store around 4.


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks, reveal.  Maybe under the circumstances, JD, you can grab something to eat on route (as it seems you are planning) so we could get started when you get here?  Since it'll be a few hours between when reveal gets in and JD's arrival, maybe getting dinner out of the way earlier makes sense.  Or, JD, any chance you might get in a little sooner, traffic permitting, or is your starting time non-adjustable?  (I'm guessing if you get a slightly earlier start you could also avoid a good deal of rush hour traffic on this end, too.)


(Sorry, again, that Q-Beam can't make it.  I'll keep a good thought for his wife and family.)


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 3, 2005)

If I can leave earlier, I will, and I'll shoot reveal a call via cell phone so everyone knows, but I don't know.  I'm already skipping out of three hours of work as it is, and I'm not sure how much more I can push it.  Not that Friday afternoon is very heavy work, or anything.

My plan was to pick up some drive-thru Taco Bell or something like that in Grand Rapids, so I'll essentially just be driving straight through.  I think the drive is technically only 4-4.5 hours, but it's the Friday evening traffic that I won't know how to predict, and which may slow me up.  Plus the fact that I'll be pulling into the Chicago area right around 5 or 5:30.

Still, if I can pull my departure time up to around lunchtime, then I can get there nice and early.  Can't promise that yet, though.


----------



## reveal (Nov 3, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> If I can leave earlier, I will, and I'll shoot reveal a call via cell phone so everyone knows, but I don't know.  I'm already skipping out of three hours of work as it is, and I'm not sure how much more I can push it.  Not that Friday afternoon is very heavy work, or anything.
> 
> My plan was to pick up some drive-thru Taco Bell or something like that in Grand Rapids, so I'll essentially just be driving straight through.  I think the drive is technically only 4-4.5 hours, but it's the Friday evening traffic that I won't know how to predict, and which may slow me up.  Plus the fact that I'll be pulling into the Chicago area right around 5 or 5:30.
> 
> Still, if I can pull my departure time up to around lunchtime, then I can get there nice and early.  Can't promise that yet, though.




Ever seen the Blues Brothers? I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for whatever you can do, JD.  It'd be nice to have a longer Friday game and still have plenty of Z-Time before the CGd events.  I hear good things, btw, about the G-Rapids Taco-B, it's got a f m o . . . 


(_This is Mark's doctor.  I'm afraid he's got abbrevi-itis and will have to lie down for a while.  He'll post more when full words are again part of his vocabulary.  His Friday game is still on._)


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 3, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Ever seen the Blues Brothers? I'm just sayin'.



reveal... that's weird.


----------



## buzz (Nov 3, 2005)

Wandererdown said:
			
		

> I was wondering if Game 3: "The Enemy of my enemy is..." had any more spaces avalible.  If so, could  I join?



There are seats available. As soon as William Ronald gives the go-ahead, you're in.


----------



## buzz (Nov 3, 2005)

Can I just say how cool it is to see people driving many hours and taking flights in to attend Gameday?

Booyah!

Guess I'd better work on my event...


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 3, 2005)

Wandererdown said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I was wondering if Game 3: "The Enemy of my enemy is..." had any more spaces avalible.  If so, could  I join?
> 
> Thanks




First, welcome to the boards, wanderdown!!  It is always good to have new people sign up for a Gameday.  Please check out some of the morning events, as there are good GMs running games then.

So, welcome to my game.  Do you have any questions about the game that I can answer for you?


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 3, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> reveal... that's weird.





He seems to have cornered the market on that.


----------



## buzz (Nov 3, 2005)

Wandererdown said:
			
		

> I was wondering if Game 3: "The Enemy of my enemy is..." had any more spaces avalible.  If so, could  I join?



Okay, Wandererdown, you're in. Enjoy!


----------



## Reidzilla (Nov 4, 2005)

In regards to Buzz's idea for a Chicago Gameday Cafepress t-shirt site...

The (Un)Official Matty "Bionic" Helms VS Barendd "Mutant" Nobeard Gameday Grudge Match t-shirt design!

Enjoy!


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 4, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> In regards to Buzz's idea for a Chicago Gameday Cafepress t-shirt site...
> 
> The (Un)Official Matty "Bionic" Helms VS Barendd "Mutant" Nobeard Gameday Grudge Match t-shirt design!
> 
> Enjoy!




This is GREAT!!! Okay, we need to have this battle as a side event.  Hmm, obviously if there is betting, thalmin has to git his fair share!!!


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 4, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> In regards to Buzz's idea for a Chicago Gameday Cafepress t-shirt site...
> 
> The (Un)Official Matty "Bionic" Helms VS Barendd "Mutant" Nobeard Gameday Grudge Match t-shirt design!
> 
> Enjoy!




HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!

That rules!!!!!

You've also accurately captured my body shape...


----------



## buzz (Nov 4, 2005)

Reidzilla: Nice!

MattyHelms: You're working on _Pulp Chtulhu_ for Chaosium? Nice!


----------



## Nikmal (Nov 4, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> One thing we might want to try in the future is some type of quick painting competition. Say in under an hour. Might be fun to see what comes from it!



Yea I was thinking about that too... once we get enough people to participate in the seminar.. or maybe during a break from the gaming to have a speed paint contest?  This could be alot of fun!! 

Now to think of the prizes. maybe for the next game day after this we can have the contest


----------



## Nikmal (Nov 4, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Make it the store owner and the organizer of the event. Or if the master of the paint seminary doesn't paint, make him the judge.



I think that Curt would make the best judge of it.. and if I am the leader of the paint seminar.. or Matt we could do it as well 
-jon


----------



## buzz (Nov 4, 2005)

Nikmal said:
			
		

> I think that Curt would make the best judge of it.. and if I am the leader of the paint seminar.. or Matt we could do it as well



Ooo! Yeah, a panel of judges would be ideal.


----------



## Reidzilla (Nov 4, 2005)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!
> 
> That rules!!!!!
> 
> You've also accurately captured my body shape...




I am glad you like it!

If you think it would make a cool t-shirt, I could have it ready for purchase, through cafepress.com, in under 24 hours. With speedy delivery, you could wear it to gameday!

Seriously Buzz, I think a Chicago Gameday Cafepress site is an awsome idea (post #172). Let's here from *everybody   * about their opinon on this. C'mon and speak up! Its not like we don't need a good reason to keep bumping this thread anyways.


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 5, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> I am glad you like it!
> 
> If you think it would make a cool t-shirt, I could have it ready for purchase, through cafepress.com, in under 24 hours. With speedy delivery, you could wear it to gameday!
> 
> Seriously Buzz, I think a Chicago Gameday Cafepress site is an awsome idea (post #172). Let's here from *everybody   * about their opinon on this. C'mon and speak up! Its not like we don't need a good reason to keep bumping this thread anyways.




This idea has merit, and I think that we could try to help support the event.  I do think that having a different design each Gameday would be a good idea.

Also, we have a little more than a week to go before the Gameday.  So, I would advise people to sign up for events, or ask questions of their GMs.  So, tell a friend about the Gameday and try to convince them to sign up!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 5, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> In regards to Buzz's idea for a Chicago Gameday Cafepress t-shirt site...
> 
> The (Un)Official Matty "Bionic" Helms VS Barendd "Mutant" Nobeard Gameday Grudge Match t-shirt design!
> 
> Enjoy!




WOW!!! That is awesome!  Thanks for making my day, Reidzilla.  If you put it on Cafe Press, I will be one (or two or three).  If you don't put it on Cafe Press, I'll just get some of those crappy "do it at home with an inkjet printer" transfers and make one myself.  

Which I can do on Saturday, November 12, because I have to stay home.    

Buzz, please free up my slots for other people who will actually show up.

Sigh.

And it's not even anything I did--my wife double-committed herself for that day, so now I have to cover one of those commitments for her.

On the plus side, I should earn enough brownie points to get something really good.  Maybe one of those "Best Gaming Room Ever" set-ups.

Oh well, have fun.


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 5, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> WOW!!! That is awesome!  Thanks for making my day, Reidzilla.  If you put it on Cafe Press, I will be one (or two or three).  If you don't put it on Cafe Press, I'll just get some of those crappy "do it at home with an inkjet printer" transfers and make one myself.
> 
> Which I can do on Saturday, November 12, because I have to stay home.
> 
> ...





Sorry to hear this, Barendd!!    You are a big part of the EN World Chicago Gamedays?  Any chance that you might be at Stuffed COWS in Glen Ellyn on Thanksgiving Weekend?

This means that there is an opening, if Joshua Dyal wishes, for Southern Exposure and an opening in Casting the Runes.

We still have some events to fill up.  So, I will try to do a little recruiting.


----------



## sw3333 (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm in for the Mutants and Masterminds game (the one tracerbullet was talking about).


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 5, 2005)

Welcome to the boards, sw3333!

The event is Accursed City, which I am also going to play in.  Are you the friend that TracerBullet42 signed up earlier?

There are some good events later in the day, so check out the first post in the thread.


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 5, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> On the plus side, I should earn enough brownie points (. . .)





_Cat crap_ brownie points . . ?


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Nov 5, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Welcome to the boards, sw3333!...
> ...Are you the friend that TracerBullet42 signed up earlier?



Yup...that'd be him.


----------



## Reidzilla (Nov 5, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> WOW!!! That is awesome!  Thanks for making my day, Reidzilla.  If you put it on Cafe Press, I will be one (or two or three).  If you don't put it on Cafe Press, I'll just get some of those crappy "do it at home with an inkjet printer" transfers and make one myself.
> 
> Which I can do on Saturday, November 12, because I have to stay home.




Sorry to hear that you can't make it! Bummer! I'll roll some critical failures for ya dude.   

As for the shirt, I already have a Cafepress store so, one way or another, I can make it available. My intent though was to donate the design to a Chicago Gameday Cafepress store, who's profits would go towards buying stuff for the mid-gameday Prize/Swag giveaway. So far, we have 3 sorta-votes in favor of opening the store. If several more favorable votes come in, I will open said store and share all admin with Buzz to keep total accountablity.
If the store does open, I will need donations in the form of t-shirt designs (10" x 10", RGB, Hi-res Jpegs) or at least cool ideas/sketches I can work from. Again, I ask for *EVERYONE'S  * opinion on this to be voiced some time over the weekend. Other comments, positive or not, are also very welcome. Thanks!


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 5, 2005)

Reidzilla, we could have a sheet where people can vote yes or no on the issue at the Gameday.

Also, I will be donating some more things than I thought to the prize table.



			
				TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> William Ronald}
> Welcome to the boards said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thorindale (Nov 5, 2005)

I think I'll stay for another game. PLease sign me up for Slot 2 / Game 3: The Enemy of My Enemy Is...

Thanks.


----------



## Jaws (Nov 5, 2005)

*I have to cancel*

Since I was going to carpool with Barendd Nobeard, remove me from the games I was going to play as well.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## buzz (Nov 5, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Oh well, have fun.



Sorry to hear this, BN. Ditto Jaws 

Well, that frees up some room in JD's Cthulhu event, at least.


----------



## buzz (Nov 5, 2005)

Thorindale said:
			
		

> I think I'll stay for another game. PLease sign me up for Slot 2 / Game 3: The Enemy of My Enemy Is...



William?


----------



## buzz (Nov 5, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> As for the shirt, I already have a Cafepress store so, one way or another, I can make it available. My intent though was to donate the design to a Chicago Gameday Cafepress store, who's profits would go towards buying stuff for the mid-gameday Prize/Swag giveaway. So far, we have 3 sorta-votes in favor of opening the store. If several more favorable votes come in, I will open said store and share all admin with Buzz to keep total accountablity.



I would definitely make your design available on your store site. But, how about we table discussion of the "official" Gameday CafePress store until the next planning thread?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 5, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> _Cat crap_ brownie points . . ?




Of course!  Why, I was going to bring some more of those brownies this time.  I guess I'll just make them and place them in friends' houses and see if they notice....


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 5, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that you can't make it! Bummer! I'll roll some critical failures for ya dude.




Deal!  I look forward to the stories of all those critical failures!


----------



## BOZ (Nov 5, 2005)

BTW, not sure if i'll be able to make it... my car's battery died and i don't get paid until the 15th.  of course, my wife gets paid on the 11th and if we get it fixed that day... you never know.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 5, 2005)

you've got competition by the way: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2701565#post2701565


----------



## buzz (Nov 5, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> you've got competition by the way: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2701565#post2701565



Posers.


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 5, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Buzz, please free up my slots for other people who will actually show up.




Well, swear word.

At this point, you might as well count me out too, buzz.  Barendd as the only player in my game was the only thing I had going on that day.  Might as well clear up some clutter and take my empty event description off the list...

Have fun, everyone!


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 5, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> MattyHelms: You're working on _Pulp Chtulhu_ for Chaosium? Nice!




Yeah, some bits that Chasoium's sent to me for editing.  Can't say too much but...
Y'know how arguments still rage that d20 CoC was too action oriented?  I can't wait until those people see this book...


----------



## Shadowbane (Nov 5, 2005)

My friend, Who has no internet, would like to sign up for the following events if he can:

slot 1 game 3

slot 2 game 3


----------



## Reidzilla (Nov 5, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> I would definitely make your design available on your store site. But, how about we table discussion of the "official" Gameday CafePress store until the next planning thread?





Sir, yes Sir!   


*The (Un)Official Matty "Bionic" Helms VS Barendd "Mutant" Nobeard Gameday Grudge Match t-shirt available NOW! *


----------



## the U man (Nov 5, 2005)

Hi there. Although I've been to the Chicago Gameday, I've never signed up through En World til now. I would like to sign up for Mutant & Masterminds in the morning slot.


----------



## buzz (Nov 5, 2005)

the U man said:
			
		

> Hi there. Although I've been to the Chicago Gameday, I've never signed up through En World til now. I would like to sign up for Mutant & Masterminds in the morning slot.



Done! Welcome to the boards, U.


----------



## buzz (Nov 5, 2005)

Shadowbane said:
			
		

> My friend, Who has no internet, would like to sign up for the following events if he can:
> 
> slot 1 game 3



Done. The M&M event is now full.



			
				Shadowbane said:
			
		

> slot 2 game 3



William?


----------



## buzz (Nov 5, 2005)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> At this point, you might as well count me out too, buzz.  Barendd as the only player in my game was the only thing I had going on that day.  Might as well clear up some clutter and take my empty event description off the list...
> 
> Have fun, everyone!



Stink! Sorry to hear you won't be joining us, Mr. Helms. I have removed your game from the lineup.

Reid's t-shirt design is now doubly ironic!


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 6, 2005)

Thorindale said:
			
		

> I think I'll stay for another game. PLease sign me up for Slot 2 / Game 3: The Enemy of My Enemy Is...
> 
> Thanks.




Welcome to the game, Thorindale.!!!



			
				shadowbane said:
			
		

> My friend, Who has no internet, would like to sign up for the following events if he can:
> 
> slot 1 game 3
> 
> slot 2 game 3




Shadowbane, I am glad to sign up your friend for my game!!  

Thorindale or Shadowbane, any quesitons about the game?

By the way, I tried to do a little recruiting for our Gameday during the Worldwide D&D Gameday earlier.  So, we may be able to add a few new faces.  I am glad to see some new members joining the boards and planning to join us next Saturday. (There is still a good supply of flyers at Games Plus, by the way. )


Matty, sorry to see you go.  I think you should e-mail Barendd to set up the Bionic Battle for the next Gameday!


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 6, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Stink! Sorry to hear you won't be joining us, Mr. Helms. I have removed your game from the lineup.
> 
> Reid's t-shirt design is now doubly ironic!




Maybe we should have a shirt that says "Irony is one of the fundamental building blocks of the multiverse."

I hope that Barendd, Jaws, and MattyHelms can make it next time.


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 6, 2005)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Well, swear word.
> 
> At this point, you might as well count me out too, buzz.  Barendd as the only player in my game was the only thing I had going on that day.  Might as well clear up some clutter and take my empty event description off the list...
> 
> Have fun, everyone!




Buzz, I know there were a few people who considered running games but decided against it.  Perhaps it might be a good idea to see if anyone would like to run another event in Slot 2?  (I realize that there is not much time, but perhaps someone could run an event --  propably with pre generated characters.)


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 6, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Buzz, I know there were a few people who considered running games but decided against it.  Perhaps it might be a good idea to see if anyone would like to run another event in Slot 2?  (I realize that there is not much time, but perhaps someone could run an event --  propably with pre generated characters.)




I could drop out of your game Buzz and run a second game, like I had originally planned before giving my slot up for someone else to get a chance to run BUT with three games out of five (?) still open with seats still up for grabs I don't see a need to open a new game up. 

Plus, if you offer a new game out of the blue and someone really wants to play that but is already listed in another game, then Buzz has to deal with "drop outs" and re-sign ups, which I am sure is a pain. (Folks should be able to play what they want, but GMs should have some security for their games at the same time.)

If those other three tables, including yours WR, fill up some then like I siad, I'd be happy to run something else. I USUALLY do run two games for Game Day, so it's nothing for me to do so.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 6, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Matty, sorry to see you go.  I think you should e-mail Barendd to set up the Bionic Battle for the next Gameday!




Hmmmmm....maybe Matt and I should co-run an event at a future gameday and let the players decide.


----------



## buzz (Nov 6, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Buzz, I know there were a few people who considered running games but decided against it.  Perhaps it might be a good idea to see if anyone would like to run another event in Slot 2?  (I realize that there is not much time, but perhaps someone could run an event --  propably with pre generated characters.)



I'm in agreement with FC on this one. We're in the last week as of today, so, technically, nobody can drop or add an event at this point.

[highlight]GMs, please note the above statement. We are past the point of dropping events. No matter how many sign-ups we see in the coming week, please come prepared to run your event.[/highlight]

Should we get a rash of sign-ups in the coming week... good!


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 6, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> I'm in agreement with FC on this one. We're in the last week as of today, so, technically, nobody can drop or add an event at this point.
> 
> [highlight]GMs, please note the above statement. We are past the point of dropping events. No matter how many sign-ups we see in the coming week, please come prepared to run your event.[/highlight]
> 
> Should we get a rash of sign-ups in the coming week... good!





It sounds good to me. (Maybe having an extra character or two might be a good thing for each GM to have on hand.)


----------



## thalmin (Nov 6, 2005)

Der Spot said:
			
		

> I've got a couple of questions for Curt to see if some things I've been wanting to grab will be there come Gameday.  I believe every "yes" I can get is about another $40 Games Plus will make that day.  First, do you have a game called Betrayal at the House on the Hill?  It's a WotC: Avalon Hill game, Ninjacat and I are currently borrowing Reidzilla's but we need our own so we can give his back  .  Secondly, a Serenity RPG book, I'm pretty confident of the yes on that one.  But thirdly is this:  I heard from a friend that there is some kind of extra-nifty special edition of the Serenity book, in which case I'd like to get that one instead.  Let me know what you can do, hopefully I won't be forced to give my money to your inferiors  .



Sorry for the late replay, but I just got back from vacation. First, we carry Betrayal, I'll make sure we have a copy for you. Serenity we can handel, I'll check on the special edition for you tomorrow.


----------



## thalmin (Nov 6, 2005)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> Oop, that reminds me...
> 
> ..Curt, any chance of Freedom City for M&M this time through?
> 
> And I assume you'll have M&M 2nd Edition in stock, yes?



I won't know until tomorrow about Freedom City, I'll set aside a copy of M&M for you.


----------



## Yort (Nov 7, 2005)

Buzz, I'd like to sign up for Slot 2, Game 5 The Riled, Riled Rest. 

This fills my day, which was just freed up today.(?) Certain agreements and oaths were taken to clear the whole day from any/all other duties on the home front, so in return I expect total enjoyment, pastrami subs, and the ability to purchase new gaming technology. Or old technology I just don't have yet.


----------



## buzz (Nov 7, 2005)

Yort said:
			
		

> Buzz, I'd like to sign up for Slot 2, Game 5 The Riled, Riled Rest.



Done!



			
				Yort said:
			
		

> Certain agreements and oaths were taken to clear the whole day from any/all other duties on the home front, so in return I expect total enjoyment, pastrami subs, and the ability to purchase new gaming technology. Or old technology I just don't have yet.



To explore strange, new rules...
To seek out pastrami, and possibly a side of fries...
To boldly go where gamers are sure to be, hopefully in time for the prize drawing.
:cues Gameday theme song*, if we had one:

*I have a mini-studio setup at home, so this may one day exist. Honest.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 7, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> This means that there is an opening, if Joshua Dyal wishes, for Southern Exposure



Nope.  I was already overbooked, so I'll just go back down to six.  We'll miss you, though, Barendd!  This was supposed to be "The Year of Cthulhu" with you and Quickbeam, though--now with both of you out...

Well, it'll still be "The Year of Cthulhu" as far as I'm concerned, but you'll still be missed.  And you Jaws... d'oh!  Shoulda read the whole thread before responding.  Yes, I guess I do have a slot open after all.


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 7, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Nope.  I was already overbooked, so I'll just go back down to six.  We'll miss you, though, Barendd!  This was supposed to be "The Year of Cthulhu" with you and Quickbeam, though--now with both of you out...
> 
> Well, it'll still be "The Year of Cthulhu" as far as I'm concerned, but you'll still be missed.  And you Jaws... d'oh!  Shoulda read the whole thread before responding.  Yes, I guess I do have a slot open after all.





To err is human, to forgive divine.  Hmm, the Old Ones are divinities -- so this is appropriate.

Mind you, I am sure that you can find someone for Southern Exposure.  For those who have not played a game with Joshua as either a DM or a player, he is a great player and GM.  So, I think that the players in his game will have fun with a great DM and a good scenario.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 7, 2005)

MarkCMG, and other friday pre-game crowd:

Thanks for the gracious invitation, but I don't think I can swing missing more Friday class to come up and game with you fantastic out-of-towners.

But fear not, as I will be there come Saturday, ready for some gameday action.

And if that t-shirt thing is real, reidzilla, I want one.


----------



## Shadowbane (Nov 8, 2005)

Sign me and my friend up for breakfast, if you'd be so kind.


----------



## Reidzilla (Nov 8, 2005)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> ...And if that t-shirt thing is real, reidzilla, I want one.





Umm... appearantly you missed:

*The (Un)Official Matty "Bionic" Helms VS Barendd "Mutant" Nobeard Gameday Grudge Match t-shirt available NOW!   * 

You buy *now!!* *NOW!!!!!!!!!!* 

Also, in honor of our wonderful host, the *Lord Thalmin t-shirt Design!* Let me know what you think.


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 8, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Umm... appearantly you missed:
> 
> *The (Un)Official Matty "Bionic" Helms VS Barendd "Mutant" Nobeard Gameday Grudge Match t-shirt available NOW!   *
> 
> You buy *now!!* *NOW!!!!!!!!!!*




Dude - keep these up for another month or so and I'm totally buying one.


----------



## Reidzilla (Nov 8, 2005)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Dude - keep these up for another month or so and I'm totally buying one.




I'm totally glad you like it!


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 8, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Umm... appearantly you missed:
> 
> *The (Un)Official Matty "Bionic" Helms VS Barendd "Mutant" Nobeard Gameday Grudge Match t-shirt available NOW!   *
> 
> ...





Reidzilla, I like the design, but I can't  read all of the lettering.

Well, we are rapidly closing in on the Gameday.    So, if there are more people with special requests for thalmin, it might be a good idea to post soon so that he can check.


----------



## Reidzilla (Nov 8, 2005)

For those itching to see what characters are available for Accursed City, you can take a peek at a few *Right Here*.


----------



## thalmin (Nov 8, 2005)

Der Spot:
_Serenity Deluxe Edition _ is not available to stores, sorry. We do have _Serenity_ in stock, as well as _Betrayal at House on the Hill_.

Ninjacat:
_Freedom City_ will not be out until December. _Mutants & Masterminds_ is in stock.

I will put a copies of these on hold for you. 

Anyone else?


----------



## buzz (Nov 8, 2005)

Shadowbane said:
			
		

> Sign me and my friend up for breakfast, if you'd be so kind.



Done!

<Irrelevant-to-you>
In other news, I finally found the mini I'm going to attempt to paint at Gameday. Granted, I had to just buy it from my DM seeing as I couldn't actually fin the same one in a store anywhere, but... *glee*.
</Irrelevant-to-you>


----------



## buzz (Nov 8, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Anyone else?



If a SteelSqwire FlipMat comes in by Gameday, I'd like one. I could use it for my event.


----------



## rowport (Nov 8, 2005)

Buzz-

Well, I will not be able to stay long, but I have wively dispensation to attend GameDay in the morning!  Whee!  Since I will not be able to play a full morning game, I will join you and Jon to do some painting.  I get to use Jon's high-quality paints!  Cool.  Sign me up for:

Game 4: Minis Painting Seminar
Nikmal, dais table


----------



## Nikmal (Nov 8, 2005)

Yep you can use any or all of my paints 

I am looking forward to the painting now.. I am getting more and more recovered from my surgery daily now.. the weak feeling I had is leaving too 

Here is to painting.. ::tips glass of water for toast!:: 

Man game day is almost here!!!

YEA!!!!!


----------



## buzz (Nov 8, 2005)

rowport said:
			
		

> Well, I will not be able to stay long, but I have wively dispensation to attend GameDay in the morning!  Whee!  Since I will not be able to play a full morning game, I will join you and Jon to do some painting.  I get to use Jon's high-quality paints!  Cool.  Sign me up for:
> 
> Game 4: Minis Painting Seminar
> Nikmal, dais table



Done!


----------



## buzz (Nov 8, 2005)

Nikmal said:
			
		

> Yep you can use any or all of my paints



Is there anything else I need to bring besides my mini? I have jack diddly for mini-painting tools. The couple of brushes I have are probably amateur-hour, too.



			
				Nikmal said:
			
		

> Man game day is almost here!!!
> 
> YEA!!!!!



Seconded.


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 8, 2005)

Nikmal said:
			
		

> Man game day is almost here!!!




Is there a game day coming up?


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 8, 2005)

Nikmal said:
			
		

> Man game day is almost here!!!
> 
> YEA!!!!!






			
				buzz said:
			
		

> Seconded!




Thirded!!!  

We are almost there!!!  I am looking forward to Saturday!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey, Reidzilla!

Nice plug in Dragon magazine for Dice Goblins!  Congrats!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 9, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Sir, yes Sir!
> 
> 
> *The (Un)Official Matty "Bionic" Helms VS Barendd "Mutant" Nobeard Gameday Grudge Match t-shirt available NOW! *




Well, I just ordered one.  I'll wear it as I cry myself to sleep this Saturday....


----------



## Reidzilla (Nov 9, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Hey, Reidzilla!
> 
> Nice plug in Dragon magazine for Dice Goblins!  Congrats!




Thanks! I was quite surprised when they contacted me. Apparently, Paizo spotted them at GenCon, in the Wizard's Wagon Booth, and thought they were too cool to pass up. They dubbed the one I sent them "Mr. Tibbles" and he is now the official Dragon office mascot!

Sorry you can't make it to the gameday.   
I'll make sure to eat something unhealthy in your honor!


----------



## reveal (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm going to be landing at Midway a little after 3. Is there a train I can catch to someplace near the hotel or do I need to take a cab? If I can catch the train, can someone please tell me exactly where I need to get on and off? If I take a cab, anyone know about how much it will cost? Thanks!


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 9, 2005)

Just got a note from Jamie Chambers over at MWP, creators of the SERENITY RPG and the scions of the Dragonlance RPG in regards to some booty/swag-support for the Game Day:



> The package is shipping out today via Priority Mail, with the books being signed by both myself and Margaret.




Thought that was pretty cool news.



CUE TO BUZZ...

.


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 9, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm going to be landing at Midway a little after 3. Is there a train I can catch to someplace near the hotel or do I need to take a cab? If I can catch the train, can someone please tell me exactly where I need to get on and off? If I take a cab, anyone know about how much it will cost? Thanks!





I would take the Orange Line (elevated transit line) from Midway to the Loop.  You can check directions with the Chicago Transit Authority and use their Trip Planner .  Rail fare is $1.75 without a transfer, $2.00 with a transfer. Get off at Madison and Wells and walk a short distance to the train station at Madison and Canal,  (the Chicago Ogilvie Center ) to catch the Union Pacific Northwest Line, which runs on the following weekday schedule. An adult one-way fare from downtown will be $3.30.  The rail line is part of the Metra Rail Line.

The train station is right near Games Plus, within about a block or so.  (Check the map links on the first page of the thread.)  I hope this is helpful to you, reveal!!!


----------



## Quickbeam (Nov 9, 2005)

My wife's surgery is today...kindly say a prayer for her rapid and complete recovery.
I wish you all a fantastically fun, successful event.  See ya soon!!


----------



## Halma (Nov 9, 2005)

*Hey guys - Long time no post.*

Well I have no trips scheduled this week and I will be in town.  So..... With that said I would certainly love to join you guys for some d20 goodness.

I would like to take that last Call of chuthulu slot in the morning, because I know we are all going to die......

Then I would love to give Spy craft a try In the afternoon.  How long do you suspect the last slot to go?

Halma


----------



## reveal (Nov 9, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> The train station is right near Games Plus, within about a block or so.  (Check the map links on the first page of the thread.)  I hope this is helpful to you, reveal!!!




Thanks!


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 9, 2005)

Heh, heh.  Hey, halma, welcome aboard!


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 9, 2005)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> My wife's surgery is today...kindly say a prayer for her rapid and complete recovery.



Best of luck.


----------



## buzz (Nov 9, 2005)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> My wife's surgery is today...kindly say a prayer for her rapid and complete recovery.



Done! Much good karma to you and your family!



			
				Quickbeam said:
			
		

> I wish you all a fantastically fun, successful event.  See ya soon!!



Thanks, QB. Keep us posted.


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 9, 2005)

*you are warned...*

oh, btw...

If you are playing in tracerbullet's game I would not sit next to painfully if I were you.

Painfully killed Tracerbullet's character in my IK game this last weekend.

TB's character had a ocher jelly on him and Painfully put TWO flaming arrows into TB...


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 9, 2005)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> My wife's surgery is today...kindly say a prayer for her rapid and complete recovery.
> I wish you all a fantastically fun, successful event.  See ya soon!!




I'm keepin gyou and your wife in my thoughts and in my prayers.  Hang in there!


----------



## buzz (Nov 9, 2005)

Halma said:
			
		

> I would like to take that last Call of chuthulu slot in the morning, because I know we are all going to die......
> 
> Then I would love to give Spy craft a try In the afternoon.  How long do you suspect the last slot to go?



Done and done.

The last slot all depends on the specific event. On average, I'd expect four hours. Some events go longer, some less.


----------



## buzz (Nov 9, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> CUE TO BUZZ...



Added to prize listing. Booyah!


----------



## buzz (Nov 9, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> The train station is right near Games Plus, within about a block or so.  (Check the map links on the first page of the thread.)  I hope this is helpful to you, reveal!!!



Great info, WR. Thanks for helping out.

One could take a cab... if one had a _lot_ of spare cash.


----------



## Nikmal (Nov 9, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Is there anything else I need to bring besides my mini? I have jack diddly for mini-painting tools. The couple of brushes I have are probably amateur-hour, too.



You do not really need to bring brushes.. Matt and I usually have enough to use. I will say that the brushes provided are not the best but useable ..  I will let you use my good ones if really really careful though 
other then that.. bring yourself and have fun!!!


----------



## Nikmal (Nov 9, 2005)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> My wife's surgery is today...kindly say a prayer for her rapid and complete recovery.
> I wish you all a fantastically fun, successful event.  See ya soon!!



Your wife will be in my prayers! I wish her safe surgery and recovery!!


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 9, 2005)

Halma said:
			
		

> Then I would love to give Spy craft a try In the afternoon.  How long do you suspect the last slot to go?




Hopefully not too long...  They usually run until, what, about 7:00 or 8:00?  Don't worry though, I design all my Gameday adventures so that they can be easily and inconspicuously shortened or lengthed at a moments notice, should things go unexpectedly.

Of course, if you have to leave early and everyone else wants to keep playing, I can always kill of your character in an ingnominious and humiliating fashion.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Nov 9, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> oh, btw...
> 
> If you are playing in tracerbullet's game I would not sit next to painfully if I were you.
> 
> ...



Oh don't worry, John...I don't hold grudges.

Doesn't mean I won't kill your character off anyway...

Painfully...hmm...seems that's an appropriate name.


----------



## Halma (Nov 9, 2005)

*Gameday goodness*



			
				Pbartender said:
			
		

> Of course, if you have to leave early and everyone else wants to keep playing, I can always kill of your character in an ingnominious and humiliating fashion.





From you I wouldn't expect anything less sir.     

I can't wait to play, see you guys on Saturday...

Halma


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 10, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Great info, WR. Thanks for helping out.
> 
> One could take a cab... if one had a _lot_ of spare cash.





Glad to help out.  Personally, I would use the money that could be used for a cab for stuff at Games Plus.


----------



## Shadowbane (Nov 10, 2005)

This just in:

Once again, My friend and I have to pull out of our second slots events. We'll still be there for the first half, though.


----------



## thalmin (Nov 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, Shadowbane. Real Sorry.
Buzz, can I claim one of those slots to get into your Harry Potter Game?
Yep, real sorry.

(Actually I am truly sorry. Hope it's nothing serious.)


----------



## Reidzilla (Nov 10, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> For those itching to see what characters are available for Accursed City, you can take a peek at a few *Right Here*.




Now a total of 9 characters are available for your inspection, 3 of which have male / female alter egos.


----------



## thalmin (Nov 10, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Now a total of 9 characters are available for your inspection, *3 of which have male / female alter egos*.



Are these characters some new variant on shapechangers (ie sex-changers) or just characters that sometimes go around in drag?


----------



## GORAK (Nov 10, 2005)

*Sorry, can't make it this Gameday*

Hey Buzz,
Sorry for the last minute bad news but I can not make it to Gameday at all. I gotta take care of my car Sat since it has problems with the thermostat and engine overheating so I have to get that done. Make sure to remove me then from Slot 1/Game 5 and Slot2/Game 6 then.
I did manage to get about 3 to 4 people from the Aurora and Wheaton Meetup groups heading for Gameday and a couple positive responses last Sunday 11/6 from my Berwyn Group  so you should have a decent amount of last minute registrants and walk-in's.
Well, have fun and I will hopefully see you the next time around!
GORAK


----------



## buzz (Nov 10, 2005)

Shadowbane said:
			
		

> Once again, My friend and I have to pull out of our second slots events. We'll still be there for the first half, though.



Stink! Sorry to hear that, SB. I've removed you and your guest from the afternoon roster.



			
				thalmin said:
			
		

> Buzz, can I claim one of those slots to get into your Harry Potter Game?
> Yep, real sorry.



Done!



			
				GORAK said:
			
		

> Sorry for the last minute bad news but I can not make it to Gameday at all.



Stink!!! Well, we'll catch you next time. Good luck with your car; car problems blow!

FWIW, this does mean that there is now a seat available in "Against the Giants" and "Six Flags of Doom".



			
				GORAK said:
			
		

> I did manage to get about 3 to 4 people from the Aurora and Wheaton Meetup groups heading for Gameday and a couple positive responses last Sunday 11/6 from my Berwyn Group so you should have a decent amount of last minute registrants and walk-in's.



This is much appreciated, GORAK.


----------



## Reidzilla (Nov 10, 2005)

Sorry you can't make it Gorak! Fixing cars sucks.  :\ 

Since it is now open, I'll take the Six Flags of Doom slot please.


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 10, 2005)

GORAK, sorry that you can't make it. I sympathize with you over car problems.

If you can, do suggest that the people from the Aurora and the Wheaton groups try to sign up for some of the remaining slots.

Shadowbane, sorry to hear that you and your friend are going to miss the second slot.  So, I still have some slots to fill for my event and I can take in some walk-ins.

I also made a post about the Gameday at The Chicagoland Dungeons and Dragons Forum.  Hopefully, some people will turn out.


----------



## buzz (Nov 10, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Since it is now open, I'll take the Six Flags of Doom slot please.



Done!


----------



## Quickbeam (Nov 10, 2005)

Update

Good news: The surgery went as well as can be expected according to my wife's physician and everything should heal nicely.

Bad news: They underestimated the amount of post-surgery pain my dear wife would be in and did not give her a strong enough painkiller...so back to the hospital we went at 5:00 a.m. this morning.  It's a damn shame the insurance companies and hospitals try so hard to make even invasive surgical procedures outpatient affairs.  No one likes being in the hospital any longer than they have to be, but sometimes an overnight stay is warranted.  Now I'll get back down off my little soapbox, and return you all to discussions of nefarious plots and gaming goodness!!

Finally, thanks to everyone for their heartfelt wishes and kind thoughts.


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 10, 2005)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Update
> 
> Good news: The surgery went as well as can be expected according to my wife's physician and everything should heal nicely.
> 
> ...




Kevin, I am glad that your wife's surgery went well but sad that she had to be rushed back to the hospital because of a desire to try to make as many procedures as possible outpatient arrairs, to use your words. Hang in there, and give her our wishes for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 10, 2005)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> They underestimated the amount of post-surgery pain my dear wife would be in and did not give her a strong enough painkiller...so back to the hospital we went at 5:00 a.m. this morning.  It's a damn shame the insurance companies and hospitals try so hard to make even invasive surgical procedures outpatient affairs.  No one likes being in the hospital any longer than they have to be, but sometimes an overnight stay is warranted.



So I take it any last minute change of plans and you coming after all is right out?    

Glad everything went well with Nichole, Kevin.  Here's hopin' for a rapid recovery.


----------



## rowport (Nov 10, 2005)

Holy Moley!  Well, if there is a slot open in "Against the Giants", I just plain cannot pass it up.  I will claim traffic delays to my wife to explain my extended absence, and you will just have to back up that story, Buzz.  Sign me up for:
Game 5: Against the Giants

6.

Quickbeam-

I am very sorry for your hospital/doctor/insurance stuff.  I hope that it all works out for your wife.


----------



## buzz (Nov 10, 2005)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> It's a damn shame the insurance companies and hospitals try so hard to make even invasive surgical procedures outpatient affairs.



As my friends and I like to say: "@#$% insurance companies. @#$% them hard in the $#@."

Good to hear that things went well, for the most part. Here's to a speedy recovery!


----------



## buzz (Nov 10, 2005)

rowport said:
			
		

> Holy Moley!  Well, if there is a slot open in "Against the Giants", I just plain cannot pass it up.  I will claim traffic delays to my wife to explain my extended absence, and you will just have to back up that story, Buzz.  Sign me up for:
> Game 5: Against the Giants.



rowport, you're already signed up for a morning slot. AtG is in the morning. Did you want to switch?

EDIT: Okay, you're in AtG. Special executive exception!


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 11, 2005)

I thought I would give this thread a 

*BUMP!!!* 

Again, I would like to urge anyone who is planning on attending Saturday who has not yet signed up to do so.


----------



## reveal (Nov 11, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> I thought I would give this thread a
> 
> *BUMP!!!*
> 
> Again, I would like to urge anyone who is planning on attending Saturday who has not yet signed up to do so.




See y'all tonight!


----------



## thalmin (Nov 11, 2005)

reveal, where are you staying, and when do you arrive?


----------



## reveal (Nov 11, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> reveal, where are you staying, and when do you arrive?




I'm staying in the Ramada a block from you guys. My plane lands at 3:05 so I'll be there, probably, around 4 depending on the speed of the trains and how long it takes me to check in.

Edit: Looks like it'll be closer to 5. I used the trip planner and that's when it says it'll get in that area. If the cab wouldn't be so much, I would take it instead.


----------



## thalmin (Nov 11, 2005)

The Ramada is about a mile from us, the train station is a block away. Give me a call when you get to Mt. Prospect, or just come to the store. I'll give you a lift to your hotel.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 11, 2005)

Mile, shmile.  I'm sure reveal can run a 4-minute mile from the store to the hotel!


----------



## reveal (Nov 11, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Mile, shmile.  I'm sure reveal can run a 4-minute mile from the store to the hotel!




As long as they have a defibrilator, I'm good.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 11, 2005)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Update
> 
> Good news: The surgery went as well as can be expected according to my wife's physician and everything should heal nicely.
> 
> ...




Great news!  I'm glad the surgery went well.

There is a special place in hell--a little known 10th circle--reserved for those who "manage" health care in this country.  I will cast a spell this Saturday to speed up the Detroit health care managers contingent's arrival is said circle.


----------



## thalmin (Nov 11, 2005)

Check the routes, but I think it might be best for you if you take the Orange Line from midway into the city, then take the Blue Line (free transfer) out to River Road (last stop before O'hare) and I can pick you up there. Shorter, quicker connection.

The transfer point is Clark/Lake street.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Nov 11, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> There is a special place in hell--a little known 10th circle--reserved for those who "manage" health care in this country.  I will cast a spell this Saturday to speed up the Detroit health care managers contingent's arrival is said circle.





			
				Thalmin said:
			
		

> Check the routes, but I think it might be best for you if you take the Orange Line from midway into the city, then take the Blue Line (free transfer) out to River Road (last stop before O'hare) and I can pick you up there. Shorter, quicker connection.
> 
> The transfer point is Clark/Lake street.




Reading those two back to back is mildly humorous.


----------



## reveal (Nov 11, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Check the routes, but I think it might be best for you if you take the Orange Line from midway into the city, then take the Blue Line (free transfer) out to River Road (last stop before O'hare) and I can pick you up there. Shorter, quicker connection.
> 
> The transfer point is Clark/Lake street.




It looks like the last stop before O'Hare is Rosemont. Where should I meet you? Thanks! 

BTW, here's what I look like. I'm the _other_ Goofy.

Edit: Mark sent me your cell phone number so I'll call you when I land at Midway.


----------



## thalmin (Nov 11, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It looks like the last stop before O'Hare is Rosemont. Where should I meet you? Thanks!
> 
> BTW, here's what I look like. I'm the _other_ Goofy.



River Road is Rosemont. Call me when you make the transfer but after you get out of the tunnel. I'll meet you at the stop, outside the turnstile. I'll have a D&D book.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 11, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Mark sent me your cell phone number so I'll call you when I land at Midway.



I've got it too--I'll call either your cell, reveal's cell and/or the store until I get ahold of someone when I'm pulling into Chicago.  I think I'm probably the constraint (i.e., last to arrive) on starting tonight's game.

I'll also post here right before I shut down and head-out.  I'll probably leave by 1:00 or 1:30 or so, so I should be earlier than I had originally planned.


----------



## thalmin (Nov 11, 2005)

reveal, eMail Mark. He may meet you at the transfer.


----------



## reveal (Nov 11, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> reveal, eMail Mark. He may meet you at the transfer.




Done.


----------



## buzz (Nov 11, 2005)

Most logistically complex Gameday ever! Woo!


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 11, 2005)

OK, for Mark and thalmin; I'll be shutting down my PC in about ten minutes after tending to a few things that I don't want to leave undone over the long weekend, then I'll be stopping by the ATM machine and hitting the road!  I should be at Games Plus by 6, or even earlier if lucky, depending on traffic.


----------



## thalmin (Nov 11, 2005)

See you tonight.


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey Curt, just curious if the package from MWP arrived. I hope that Veteran's Day didn't mess it's arrival.


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 12, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Most logistically complex Gameday ever! Woo!





Well, this just shows the determination of our board members.  

However, in addition to my game and some things for the prize table, expect something for people to snack on as they start the first slot.


----------



## Digital M@ (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, life sucks and then you die.

I am pulling out of the morning slot.  My wife is sick and we have a baby.  I am going to take care of the baby in the morning so she can rest and take some time for herself.  I will still be making the afternoon game.  I hope to be there about 2 so I can shop and socialize.


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 12, 2005)

Digital M@ said:
			
		

> Well, life sucks and then you die.
> 
> I am pulling out of the morning slot.  My wife is sick and we have a baby.  I am going to take care of the baby in the morning so she can rest and take some time for herself.  I will still be making the afternoon game.  I hope to be there about 2 so I can shop and socialize.





Sorry to hear that your wife is sick, but I am glad that you still can make it.


----------



## buzz (Nov 12, 2005)

Digital M@ said:
			
		

> I am pulling out of the morning slot.  My wife is sick and we have a baby.  I am going to take care of the baby in the morning so she can rest and take some time for herself.  I will still be making the afternoon game.  I hope to be there about 2 so I can shop and socialize.



No sweat. I've taken you off of the morning roster.


----------



## Reidzilla (Nov 12, 2005)

Hmm... I should probably start writing my adventure up.   

I'll be bringing a Dice Goblin and some Dice Goblin t-shirts for the Swag-o-rama prize table.

<Bubs>
It's as cheap as free.
</Bubs>


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 12, 2005)

Reidzilla, and Buzz:

Unfortunately, I had more work to do on a few other things than I planned.  So, I will miss breakfast and most of the morning slot.  I will be in to run my event.  Sorry.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

I wish I could have made it, but on a bright note, I end up instead with some insane amount of OT instead, so all sorts of cool swag eventualy


----------



## buzz (Nov 12, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Hmm... I should probably start writing my adventure up.



"Tsk! Such procrastination", said Buzz, as he was rolling up NPC stats at 6:57am the day of Gameday. 



			
				Reidzilla said:
			
		

> I'll be bringing a Dice Goblin and some Dice Goblin t-shirts for the Swag-o-rama prize table.



Thanks, 'zilla! Gotta love _Dragon_-approved swag.


----------



## buzz (Nov 12, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I had more work to do on a few other things than I planned.  So, I will miss breakfast and most of the morning slot.  I will be in to run my event.  Sorry.



No sweat. I've adjusted the roster. As I've said, it wouldn't be Gameday wihtout last-minute cancellations. 

Okay, see everyone in a bit!


----------



## thalmin (Nov 12, 2005)

See you soon.


----------



## GaryJ (Nov 12, 2005)

*Game 5: Against the Giants*

I am a 1st Edition D&D player that has not played in 10+ years.  I have never played edition 3.5.
I am interested in playing a game along with my 8 yr old son (he's learning).  If there is a spot somewhere for us and if people will show me the 3.5 combat rules we'd like to try playing.  We are leaving for the event now (8:50 am).

Also, we'd like a spot at the minis table to learn to paint a miniature.


----------



## CMG Mark (Nov 13, 2005)

Some pics from the gameday, including Friday night's Super Secret Slot Double-Naught


----------



## CMG Mark (Nov 13, 2005)

And the rest of the pics I have from this event -


----------



## BOZ (Nov 13, 2005)

sorry i missed it fellas... busy at home today.  there's always next time though.


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

Looks like a blast.  Hope to make it next time.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 13, 2005)

Woooo!  That was well worth the two hour drive home.  (In spite of a shave less than 30 pages of papers to write before December 2nd...  )

Huge thanks to Curt and the rest of the guys at Games Plus for hosting this fantastic day o' gaming.

Thanks to anyone and everyone that donated prizes--my god the pile of swag was huge!

Extra big thanks to all of the GMs who put in lots of work--whether it was at the last minute or not--and especially thanks to Joshua Dyal for running a fantastic Cthulhu game (though I really don't think I lost enough sanity) in the morning, and to Buzz for letting us destroy anything that was good and pure about Harry Potter (and for piecing together some really cool representations of HP characters using D&D rules!).

If there ever is a story hour of that Harry Potter game, I can assure you that you wont' find it anywhere near EN World-- Eric's grandmother's head would literally explode.  (Oddly enough, speaking of which, we had a coversation about use of the word "literally")  It was so dirty, and so wrong...yet so right.   

Thanks to everyone who came to gameday, because without players, the GMs would get pretty bored sitting in the store, and then no good would come of that.

I've been super stresed with school lately, and this weekend at home has been a fantastic stress-reliever, so I thank each and every one of you for making this day awesome.  (And especially to the HP game, for giving me more laughter in one sitting than i've had in months--and consequently some very tired abs. )


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 13, 2005)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> If there ever is a story hour of that Harry Potter game, I can assure you that you wont' find it anywhere near EN World-- Eric's grandmother's head would literally explode.  (Oddly enough, speaking of which, we had a coversation about use of the word "literally")  It was so dirty, and so wrong...yet so right.
> 
> I've been super stresed with school lately, and this weekend at home has been a fantastic stress-reliever, so I thank each and every one of you for making this day awesome.  (And especially to the HP game, for giving me more laughter in one sitting than i've had in months--and consequently some very tired abs. )




Poor, poor BUZZ. Poor, poor BUZZ.

If only he had had a E.D.U.N.  (*Electronic Device of Undetermined Nature*.)


----------



## thalmin (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who donated prizes; thanks to all the players; thanks to the gm's; and thanks to buzz for organizing this one. 

Special thanks to Floyd and his players for the Serenity game; a chainsmoker, a deaf engineer, a forgetful pilot, a lawman with hay fever, a gullible gunman, and a one-armed doctor with a price on his head. Not your average group of heroes.

And special thanks to buzz and his players in the Harry Potter game. Harry Potter will never be viewed as children's stories again. I really thought Trevalon was gonna spew!

Again, thanks to everyone.


----------



## Nikmal (Nov 13, 2005)

I too want to thank everyone.. it was a blast. It was BUSY too 
The Paint seminar went well I thought.. though we could always use more painters!  

Who got that jar of minis again?? got to paint them somewhere hehe! 

Thanks everyone! Thanks Curt for hosting and joining us in the games too! Buzz Good orginazation.. and great MINI PAINTING!  Again.. I wish Matts Wife well.. and for everyone that came.. thanks for such a great event too!
-jon


----------



## Tekkmage (Nov 13, 2005)

*great day*

Thanks to Curt for hosting and Buzz for making it happen. Thanks also to all the GM's 

Sorry that you couldnt get your whimp meds Curt.


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks to Curt and the wonderful people at Games Plus for being gracious hosts.

Thanks to buzz for organizing this.

Thanks to the GMs who ran events.  I am sorry that I had to miss the morning slot, but I should be in better shape next time.

Also, I would like to thank my players.  I was worried that I would not run my event for the lack of preregistrations.  However, I started out with eight great gamers at my table, who surprised me in many ways.  They took the time to interact with NPCs and gather information -- far more than I thought they would.  (This also allowed me time for some humorus enconters, bad puns, and a shared nightmare of how one age of a world came to a tragic end in fire and ice.)  Also, I thought that my players worked welll as a team.

I hope to see more of these players at future Gamedays.  I saw many faces of people I wished I could have talked to more.  However, it is good to see new people at the Gamedays.

So, thanks again, and let's look forward to gathering again.  There is something great about meeting people whom you mostly know from a distance.  So, to all the people who were at the Gameday, good gaming and may the wind always be at your back.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Nov 13, 2005)

Wow...where to begin...

I think I'll start first by throwing up a big BOO YAH! in Thalmin and Buzz's honor for making this thing happen.  I heard and awful lot of laughter in there, and you guys deserve a lot of credit for it.  Thanks.

Thanks to Reidzilla for the Mutants and Masterminds madness!  It was a great time.  I hope those drunken goblins (Jim, Bob, Doug, George, and The Other One) are doing ok!  And's let's try to keep out of that "special place in prison."  The image of apes in hockey masks will forever haunt my dreams....in a good way.  

And then there was my game...which was a dramatic failure.  I didn't manage to kill Painfully or his PC.  Maybe next time...

The easily-provoked Ogrun, the psychotic war-bard, the captain of the guard who wasn't, the stubborn mechanic, the flamboyant gun mage, and the tumbling machine of death (aka, the acrobat, who I had NO idea would be so devastating in combat...) managed to save Great Cygnar in glorious fashion.

And the spoken words that shall not leave my mind any time soon...

"Can I power attack with a wedgie?"

How could I refuse such a request?  And you better believe he got the 2:1 bonus for gripping and ripping with both hands...

Thanks to my players for tolerating my game that ran on for ever and ever, extra apologies to Joshua Dyal who had a loooong drive home.  (Oh, and I don't see the commercials on the Six Flags website anymore, but you can still the little man there, if you feel so inclined.  link)

Thanks again to everyone who helped make this game day happen...cuz I had a lot of fun, and it's all your fault!

_I'll get you next time, Painfully...next tiiiiiimmmmmme!_  (cat meows as metal fist slams on the desk.)  Bonus points for anyone who picks up on that reference.


----------



## Digital M@ (Nov 13, 2005)

Well I think we saw the first and last incarnation of Harry Potter at game day.  Poor Buzz, did such a great job with the characters and story and all we did was make lewd jokes over and over and over, it was like being in Jr. High all over again.  It was just what I needed, thank you Buzz.  Please please please but up a zip file of the characters and story line on the thread, they were really well done.  Buzz also did some nice character voices, but they were often unheard due to the laughter of the group.  Poor porr Buzz.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 13, 2005)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Wow...where to begin...
> 
> ...
> 
> _I'll get you next time, Painfully...next tiiiiiimmmmmme!_  (cat meows as metal fist slams on the desk.)  Bonus points for anyone who picks up on that reference.





That, my friend, is one of the finest children's TV shows of the past twenty years, Inspector Gadget.  The quote itself is from Dr. Claw... at least I think that's what his name was.


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 13, 2005)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> That, my friend, is one of the finest children's TV shows of the past twenty years, Inspector Gadget.  The quote itself is from Dr. Claw... at least I think that's what his name was.





Trev, this gives me an idea for a game that someone who knows Spycraft (and perhaps some other D20 rules well) to run in the future: Inspector Gadget: D20!!!  (Maybe Mutants and Masterminds might work better.  A GM could easily work in a few other characters and concepts, although the awaken animal spell could explain a few characters.  A _Get Smart!!!_  Spycraft game also might be fun.)

And yes it was Dr. Claw!!!


----------



## thalmin (Nov 13, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone who donated prizes; thanks to all the players; thanks to the gm's; and thanks to buzz for organizing this one.
> 
> Special thanks to Floyd and his players for the Serenity game; a chainsmoker, a deaf engineer, a forgetful pilot, a lawman with hay fever, a gullible gunman, and a one-armed doctor with a price on his head. Not your average group of heroes.
> 
> ...




Aacckk! How could I forget?
Special thanks to Mark for running that deadly Fane of the Drow adventure for the super secret friday night out-of-towners game! And thank you Joshua Dyal and reveal for coming in early so we could play. I hope the trip was worthwnile for you both.


----------



## reveal (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for everything. This was my first time I ever did anything like this (fly x miles to game with a group of people I only knew online) and it was an absolute blast. It was literally the best time I've ever had in my entire life. 

A big thanks to Mark for picking me up at helping me get to the store, along with thalmin (Curt). JD's Cthulu game was a lot of fun, even for a guy who could only do 2 points of damage max on a coup de grace. 

I think if buzz ever does post an HP story hour, he'll have zip it up, attach a password, and have people prove they're over 21 to read it. He was a great sport and allowed us to walk over his game, leaving our own mark. Thanks to Ninjacat, Digital M@, thalmin, Trevalon, and FCWesel. There were a couple of times I was tearing up from laughing so hard. I would post some of my favorite lines, but this is a grandma-friendly board.


----------



## reveal (Nov 13, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Aacckk! How could I forget?
> Special thanks to Mark for running that deadly Fane of the Drow adventure for the super secret friday night out-of-towners game! And thank you Joshua Dyal and reveal for coming in early so we could play. I hope the trip was worthwnile for you both.




Quoted for truth.


----------



## buzz (Nov 13, 2005)

And another Gameday goes down in the annals of Gamedaydom.

I want to thank everyone for attending, our excellent GM volunteers for running great games, and thalmin and his crew at Games Plus for hosting yet again. And WOW did we have a lot of swag on prize table. A special thanks to everyone who donated prizes, and to Sqwonk for contributing the mini-jar contest. As thalmin pointed out to me yet again, there were a *lot* of people still gaming away as the clock inched towards ten pm.

Booyah.

I defintely want to thank Nikmal for the minis seminar. With his and Painfully's help, I now have my first-ever mini that I painted "for real". I use the mini for one of the longest-running characters I've ever had, so being able to paint it competently meant a lot. Thanks, guys! I actually feel confident in painting more minis now. 

And, of course, thanks to FCWesel, Trev, reveal, Digital M@, thalmin, and Ninjacat for ruining... I mean, making my Harry Potter game so special. I'm really glad that, if not true to the books, it was at least boisterous RPG fun for everyone. I was sore from all the laughing.

As for a story hour... I don't think I'd want to risk the lawsuit, or the jail time.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## buzz (Nov 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone for everything. This was my first time I ever did anything like this (fly x miles to game with a group of people I only knew online) and it was an absolute blast. It was literally the best time I've ever had in my entire life.



I'm still astounded that someone _flew_ out for Gameday. I'm glad your trip was worth it.   Come back any time...


----------



## buzz (Nov 13, 2005)

Digital M@ said:
			
		

> Please please please but up a zip file of the characters and story line on the thread, they were really well done.



Here you go. All files are RTF, though the character sheets may look better in Word.

FC better post his dang whimsy cards, too.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 13, 2005)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Thanks to my players for tolerating my game that ran on for ever and ever, extra apologies to Joshua Dyal who had a loooong drive home.  (Oh, and I don't see the commercials on the Six Flags website anymore, but you can still the little man there, if you feel so inclined.  link)



I pulled up in my driveway at 4 AM local time.  But I _did_ pull up in my driveway.  I don't regret staying and finishing the IK game; it was tons of fun.  And my foppish and arrogant pistol-dueling star of the show was a fun character.

Sorry you didn't lose more sanity in my Cthulhu game, Trev.  Wasn't getting blown up by C-4--_twice_--, while catatonic from sanity loss good enough?    Next time I run Cthulhu, instead of making it more Delta Greenish, I'll make it a bit more traditional.  You can start losing sanity early on in looking at old musty books in the library.


----------



## reveal (Nov 13, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> I'm still astounded that someone _flew_ out for Gameday. I'm glad your trip was worth it.   Come back any time...




Only if you provide me with an electronic device of undetermined origin.


----------



## buzz (Nov 14, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Poor, poor BUZZ. Poor, poor BUZZ.
> 
> If only he had had a E.D.U.N.  (*Electronic Device of Undetermined Nature*.)



"If only" is correct, *as I own no such thing*.

(As far as you know.)


----------



## buzz (Nov 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Only if you provide me with an electronic device of undetermined origin.



I'm telling you, I don't own one. Really!

(As far as you know.)


----------



## reveal (Nov 14, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> I'm telling you, I don't own one. Really!
> 
> (As far as you know.)




You really should change your avatar. I'm not going to be able to look at it without laughing.


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> You really should change your avatar. I'm not going to be able to look at it without laughing.





From talking with a few people over dinner after the Gameday, perhaps buzz should have included a recording of the Talking Heads song "Making Plans for Nigel" during the game.


----------



## buzz (Nov 14, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> From talking with a few people over dinner after the Gameday, perhaps buzz should have included a recording of the Talking Heads song "Making Plans for Nigel" during the game.



That's an XTC song, FYI. I'm not sure I see the connection, though.


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 14, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> That's an XTC song, FYI. I'm not sure I see the connection, though.





Sorry, wrong band.  I would argue that as everyone has expectations for Harry Potter, and plans, a song where people are making plans for someone else might work well.  (Of course, I imagine that having everyone expect so much of such a young person might be a bit rough at times.)

By the way, nice work up on the characters.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 14, 2005)

Ah, against the giants was a fun romp. Love the minis painted up for the giants, especially the one with the pizza on his sword! That was a nifty little conversion.

Ah, all the stomping on the giants and still a general failure to complete the mission! It was like one of those miniature events where you wipe out the enemy but fail to meet the objectives so lose. 

Some interesting fights though and some good use of variants rules on the metamagic feats!


----------



## Trax t'lera (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm sorry I missed dinner (I had to be at work at 7am on Sunday, so I really had to get home), But thanks so much to everyone for such wonderful gaming, I really needed that.


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 14, 2005)

Trax t'lera said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I missed dinner (I had to be at work at 7am on Sunday, so I really had to get home), But thanks so much to everyone for such wonderful gaming, I really needed that.




Welcome to the boards, Trax t'lera!!!  I am glad that you enjoyed the Gameday.

A bit later I will share a few humorous bits from my event, as buzz may not be able to share everything from the Harry Potter game on these boards.


----------



## buzz (Nov 14, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> A bit later I will share a few humorous bits from my event, as buzz may not be able to share everything from the Harry Potter game on these boards.



Share? I'm locking all memory of my event in an iron box and sinking it to the bottom of Lake Michigan.   

When's Painfully going to post his photos? We need more pics of people sitting around game tables!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Nov 14, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> When's Painfully going to post his photos? We need more pics of people sitting around game tables!



Yeah...what's taking Painfully so long???  Let's get him!  Yeah, come on...get Painfully!

Sorry...I'm still just a little bitter.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 14, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Welcome to the boards, Trax t'lera!!!  I am glad that you enjoyed the Gameday.
> 
> A bit later I will share a few humorous bits from my event, as buzz may not be able to share everything from the Harry Potter game on these boards.




No, no no, WRon, you got it all wrong...

He won't be able to share _anything_ from the Harry Potter game. Unless he wants Eric's grandmother to beat him with her purse.


----------



## reveal (Nov 14, 2005)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> No, no no, WRon, you got it all wrong...
> 
> He won't be able to share _anything_ from the Harry Potter game. Unless he wants Eric's grandmother to beat him with her purse.




I just realize how much of an appropriate handle *buzz* actually is.


----------



## Thorindale (Nov 14, 2005)

> Ah, against the giants was a fun romp. Love the minis painted up for the giants, especially the one with the pizza on his sword! That was a nifty little conversion.
> 
> Ah, all the stomping on the giants and still a general failure to complete the mission! It was like one of those miniature events where you wipe out the enemy but fail to meet the objectives so lose.
> 
> Some interesting fights though and some good use of variants rules on the metamagic feats!




That was a fun game. Beware the maximized fireballs from the spoon-carrying invisible mage.


----------



## Nikmal (Nov 14, 2005)

Give me a day and I will work on posting the shots I took as well ok 
-jon


----------



## thalmin (Nov 15, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I just realize how much of an appropriate handle *buzz* actually is.



And we have now confirmed just what an E.D.U.N. really is. as if we didn't know!


----------



## buzz (Nov 15, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> And we have now confirmed just what an E.D.U.N. really is. as if we didn't know!



And here I was putting things like "suitable for all ages" in my event description...


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 15, 2005)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> No, no no, WRon, you got it all wrong...
> 
> He won't be able to share _anything_ from the Harry Potter game. Unless he wants Eric's grandmother to beat him with her purse.





Hmm. he might be able to share Harry Potter's class schedule and little else.  However, I agreed that if buzz tried to share everything he would wonder if Eric's Grandma carries bricks in her purse.

As I am tired, having finished up a class tonight, I will share one humorous incident from my game.  One of the PCs in my D&D/Arcana Unearthed Game went to a gnome who could refer him to a source of information -- in this case a dwarven winter witch who walked into his bar and downed an entire bottle of brandy.  As DM, I had the gnome say:

"You know what's worse than a drunken dwarf? A drunken faen.  Some of them try to drink bottles as big as they are.  Hmm, that would be something to see .  A sprite in a bottle."


----------



## BOZ (Nov 15, 2005)

this thread is in need of a title change.


----------



## Painfully (Nov 15, 2005)

I got like 20 pics or so.

Here's a couple to get started.  I'll add some more tomorrow.


----------



## buzz (Nov 15, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> this thread is in need of a title change.



Good point. Done!


----------



## buzz (Nov 15, 2005)

Painfully said:
			
		

> I got like 20 pics or so.
> 
> Here's a couple to get started.  I'll add some more tomorrow.



More! More!


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks to reveal for hosting me in his previously booked hotel room--I wouldn't have come over if I'd had to be up for 23 hours straight like Quickbeam and I did the time before.  He was a very thoughtful host, too--singing me a lullaby even.

Maybe some people would be uncomfortable with "touch me, touch me, I wanna feel your body" by Samantha Fox as a lullaby, but I know it's the thought that counts.


----------



## reveal (Nov 15, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Thanks to reveal for hosting me in his previously booked hotel room--I wouldn't have come over if I'd had to be up for 23 hours straight like Quickbeam and I did the time before.  He was a very thoughtful host, too--singing me a lullaby even.
> 
> Maybe some people would be uncomfortable with "touch me, touch me, I wanna feel your body" by Samantha Fox as a lullaby, but I know it's the thought that counts.




If you hadn't fallen asleep, I was gonna break into "Toucha Toucha Toucha Me" as sung by Susan Sarandon.


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 15, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> And here I was putting things like "suitable for all ages" in my event description...



And it wasn't so much that the characters did anything "bad" it was just the players (and a few times the Buzz-inator) making some rather ...er... comments. I think it as just a (im)perfect mix of folks blowing off steam and having fun.

Again, kudos to BUZZ for all the work he did and then just rlling with it when things went "Wizardlings Gone Wild."


----------



## Painfully (Nov 17, 2005)

more pics.


----------



## Painfully (Nov 17, 2005)

and a few more pics.


----------



## Painfully (Nov 17, 2005)

last batch.


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 18, 2005)

I thought that the Gameday went well, even though I was only there for half of it.  I saw many crowded tables and was pleased that we were going until 10 PM.  I believe that my players had a fun time.  I have to say that they impressed me as being able to work well together, role play well, and handle the various challenges I set in front of them.  

We had over 40 people this time.  Perhaps we can begin to get some feedback on how to make the next Gameday better.  (I will think on this and then comment.)


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 21, 2005)

Make it better?

A quick paint competition as mentioned earlier...

Maybe a D&D mini's tournament for one table with elimination rounds?

The only problem with these competition style events is that Games Plus does a great job of already hosting such events. Last Saturday they had a Confrontation bit for example and I believe every Wed. they have some D&D minis stuff.

Prizes were great all around! Nice to see the classic stuff with the new stuff!


----------



## buzz (Nov 21, 2005)

Well, we can only offer what GMs volunteer to run. IMO, we always have cool, creative events, and it's the RPGs that are always the draw. Ergo, I don't think that the events themselves really need any improvement or direction.

The prize giveaway could definitely use some improvement. I think next time we'll simply draw names from a hat, once for GMs and once for evryone else. Any leftovers then are free-for-all. Having a separate, "special," contest was also fun, but, again, that's up to someone willing to volunteer.


----------

